# Serenity News!



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Looks like we get a Graphic novel and some other stuff....Cool!

Looky

Yay!


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

Woohooo! I can't wait for the movie in September!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I will definitely be rewatching the series first. Can't wait me fer sum Firefly guudniss!


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Shiny!


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

And to think... The movie was supposed to open on the 23rd originally.. Just 11 days from now. Oh well, another 5 months...


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

sschwart said:


> And to think... The movie was supposed to open on the 23rd originally.. Just 11 days from now. Oh well, another 5 months...


Damn you for reminding me!



indyjones1023 said:


> I will definitely be rewatching the series first. Can't wait me fer sum Firefly guudniss!


I will too! It was funny, the first time through watching the DVDs when I got to "Heart of Gold" (Which I thought was the weakest episode) I sat there thinking WTF is Julie Cooper doing in this...


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

<costanza>SERENITY NOW!</costanza>


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I've got two more episodes to watch. What a great show. I especially like the way they made up curse words of the future. The censors of today never caught them!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Dang, I was all excited hoping you might have some info on the trailer.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

They didn't make up the curse words - they are real Mandarin (I think) Chinese phrases.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Just bumping the "news" thread with some info.

I just listened to the latest podcast of The Signal (#4) that just came out. There is a good interview with Adam Baldwin, another Chinese lesson, some news (there's a fan film they talk about)...all in all, a good listen.

The website is http://signal.serenityfirefly.com/signal.php and the podcast URL is there also.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

All these Serentity/Firefly threads are driving me nuts. 

I must make time to watch the series. Now!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Toeside said:


> I must make time to watch the series. Now!


You... you haven't watched yet??

*gasp*


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Skittles said:


> You... you haven't watched yet??
> 
> *gasp*


/fanning Skittles...

It'll be OK...


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

Skittles said:


> You... you haven't watched yet??
> 
> *gasp*


Um. Sorry. I know. We are bad. It's just....the Maui B-day meet....then OC took off to KC the following weekend....and here we are.

We'll start it up Thurs night... I hope.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 30, 2005)

Toeside said:


> Um. Sorry. I know. We are bad. It's just....the Maui B-day meet....then OC took off to KC the following weekend....and here we are.
> 
> We'll start it up Thurs night... I hope.


Well, I can't watch it until you all finish - so hurry up!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

FYI, the pocast called The Signal has episode 6 up. These guys have scored another interview, for the third episode in a row. First is was Adam Baldwin, then Gina Torres, and this week, Ron Glass.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

FYI... the first snippet of the Serenity movie novelization is now available on the Browncoats website. The brief snippet deals, strangely enough, with a re-telling of the battle of Serenity Valley, exactly as seen in the opening of the "Serenity" pilot episode of Firefly. It's still a great read, and gives you some great insight into Mal and Zoe (moreso Mal... it shows you why he never stops living that battle).

Two strange things, though.

- The battle of Serenity Valley plays no part in the movie whatsoever, which makes you wonder why the author chose to flesh it out. Even I'm confused by it.

- The author gets Zoe's last name wrong. Very, very wrong. He doesn't go by her maiden name (Warren) or her married name (Washburn).

Oh, and the author is Keith R. A. DeCandido, whose name should sound familar to sci-fi fans (particularly folks reading recent Trek books).


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

I was checking the computer at work today and saw preorder info for the _Serenity_ RPG rule book is now available.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Skittles said:


> Dang, I was all excited hoping you might have some info on the trailer.


This coming from the person who's already seen the movie multiple times. 

I'll definitely be gettig the screenplay, though. Joss' scripts usually have some...interesting descriptions.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Droobiemus said:


> This coming from the person who's already seen the movie multiple times.


You might wanna check the date I posted that, kemosabe.



*coughcoughLAZYcoughcough*


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Skittles said:


> You might wanna check the date I posted that, kemosabe.


Hey, I'm only paid to be observant at work.  I can be as unobservant as I want after 5:00.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

I was going to start a merchandise thread but figured I'd recycle an old one.

The novelization of _Serenity_ arrived at work (B&N) today. It came a few days earlier than the expected street date (8/30), but in the world of books, unless it's a big release, street dates don't mean much, anyway. The companion book is due out next week as well, and I think the magazine is slated for the middle of the month. I heard the action figures are supposedly shipping next week.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

/imagines the kind of action a figure of Inara would engage in....


IBIMB


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 15, 2003)

SparkleMotion said:


> /imagines the kind of action a figure of Inara would engage in....


Hmmm... I wonder if the Real Doll people would come out with a special Serenity edition Inara?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> I heard the action figures are supposedly shipping next week.


How about a Serenity model, with detachable shuttles and mule for the cargo bay?


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

The _Serenity_ movie website has been updated with some real content. You can play horseshoes against Mal or even download a cookbook. Shiny!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I don't recall ever seeing this mentioned, and the search function is for crap...it's not real _news_, but it's just something I heard them say on the latest podcast of the Signal.

In the Battlestar Galactica mini-series, the ship Serenity is part of the fleet. They said it was early on around the 14 minute mark, and that it was a kind of tribute from the BSG producers. I never heard that before or looked when I watched the mini-series...actually, I hadn't even seen Firefly yet.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

hefe said:


> I don't recall ever seeing this mentioned, and the search function is for crap...it's not real _news_, but it's just something I heard them say on the latest podcast of the Signal.
> 
> In the Battlestar Galactica mini-series, the ship Serenity is part of the fleet. They said it was early on around the 14 minute mark, and that it was a kind of tribute from the BSG producers. I never heard that before or looked when I watched the mini-series...actually, I hadn't even seen Firefly yet.


Serenity appears in the scene where Laura Roslin is in the doctor's office on Caprica.

It's right when the scene starts, and they cut to the interior of the doctor's office. Look out the window and you can see Serenity.


----------



## betamax (Mar 5, 2002)




----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ha! My wife is now a full fledged Browncoat. 

We watched Our Mrs. Reynolds tonight, and she was absolutely in stitches. She enjoyed the first several episodes, but by Shindig, she was really getting into it. Now, she's bummed about waiting another week for the next episode, and wants me to get the DVDs so she can be sure to see it all before the movie comes out. heh, heh, heh...


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

There have been so many Firefly - Serenity threads, we need 2 link them all, I keep losing track and finding new ones that have been seemingly been hiding from me!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cancermatt said:


> There have been so many Firefly - Serenity threads, we need 2 link them all, I keep losing track and finding new ones that have been seemingly been hiding from me!


That's why I've basically only been posting to 2 threads. Serenity news and the comic book thread. Trying to keep it contained.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Actually, thee's more than two:

This one.

Comic Book: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239252&page=3&highlight=serenity

Serenity actors at Dragoncon: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=253712&page=3&highlight=serenity

Screenings Round 4: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=257207&page=2&highlight=serenity

Not to mention the previous 3 Rounds of screenings.

Serenity Crew: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3205504&highlight=serenity#post3205504

Movie Spoilers: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=238524&page=4&highlight=serenity

And all the Firefly articles here and in Tv section...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cancermatt said:


> Actually, thee's more than two:


Oh, I know there are... I'm just not into the conventions, or previews, etc. I'm just trying to keep it simple.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

We got the Serenity one-shot magazine in at work today.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

HiddenSky said:


> We got the Serenity one-shot magazine in at work today.


 Thanks Sky! Will it hit the shelves today as well?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> We got the Serenity one-shot magazine in at work today.


What is a "one-shot" magazine?


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

good question


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> What is a "one-shot" magazine?


It's a magazine that only comes out once.

No, really, it's that simple!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

And it's all about Serenity?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> And it's all about Serenity?


Uh, yes...

It's pretty common, especially with genre films, to have these one-shot magazines. They basically have lots of photos and articles about the making of the film, the cast, maybe the writers and producers. Really just a big promotional item that you have to pay for.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

The Serenity mag is a single issue magazine (although there's a "Previews" variant cover that you might find in comic shops) dedicated to the movie. There's an introduction by Joss (which goes hand in hand with the intro that aired before the advance screenings - it's very much a "this belongs to you" vibe), an interview with Joss, and features on production design, costumes, stunts, music, and special effects. The bulk of the magazine is comprised of individual interviews with the cast.








If you're a spoilerphobe, I'd probably hold off on reading the magazine before September 30, although the intro page is safe if you want to take a peek. Major spoilers are marked, but just seeing what the spoiler warnings are attached to will probably give something away (and I can't even give you a specific warning about what to avoid because that will tip you off), and some of the other content hints at plot developments.

As I said, we got it in at work (B&N) yesterday so it should have been put out on the shelves this morning. I think comic book stores should have it starting today, too, since their usual Wednesday shipments were pushed back due to Labor Day.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

OK enough is enough (and I know I'm going to get filleted over this)

What is Serenity and what is Firefly? From the little I've looked up Firefly is a SCI-FI that was on FOX but cancelled? And they made a movie out of it called Serenity?

Is it that simple?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Out the airlock with him!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

brianp6621 said:


> What is Serenity and what is Firefly? From the little I've looked up Firefly is a SCI-FI that was on FOX but cancelled? And they made a movie out of it called Serenity?


In an extremely basic sense, you are correct.

But if you haven't watched Firefly, you should.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

brianp6621 said:


> OK enough is enough (and I know I'm going to get filleted over this)
> 
> What is Serenity and what is Firefly? From the little I've looked up Firefly is a SCI-FI that was on FOX but cancelled? And they made a movie out of it called Serenity?
> 
> Is it that simple?


Oh MY!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I only recently got into Firefly and got my bro into it too via the boxset. Looking foirward to the movie for sure and like totally.

Is the release date still the 30th of this month?

_
If you take sexual advantage of her, you're going to burn in a very special level of hell. A level they reserve for child molesters and people who talk at the theater._

SO what happens to people who talk during Serenity?


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Ok ok, maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

brianp6621 said:


> Ok ok, maybe I'll check it out.


Lots of discussion to catch up on here too...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=513886


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

> Is the release date still the 30th of this month?


Yes.



> _
> If you take sexual advantage of her, you're going to burn in a very special level of hell. A level they reserve for child molesters and people who talk at the theater._
> 
> SO what happens to people who talk during Serenity?


They get to meet Vera.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

HiddenSky said:


> They get to meet Vera.


The Net-Killer.

"See Vera, you get all dressed up and you get taken someplace nice."


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Skittles said:


> You... you haven't watched yet??
> 
> *gasp*


Will you still be my friend? I haven't bought it yet.  I was going to watch it on the Sci-Fi channel but you told me it was better on the DVD.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Will you still be my friend? I haven't bought it yet.  I was going to watch it on the Sci-Fi channel but you told me it was better on the DVD.


Amazon has it on sale right now for $29.99. Get thee to Amazon! You can even throw in a bottle of the Herbal Essences Body Wash that we both love while you're browsing. 

And yes, I am still your friend. Will you still make me cookies?


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Will you still be my friend? I haven't bought it yet.  I was going to watch it on the Sci-Fi channel but you told me it was better on the DVD.


No one's got an "archival back-up" they could "lend" her? What kind of friends are we?

EDIT: Problem solved


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I heart Ingersoll. :up: 

I'm gonna be one of the kewl kids now, wooo hoooo!


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Shiny! There's new stuff available in the Browncoats store, including two tickets to the LA premiere...for 10000 points.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Oh... oh my... oh my god!!!!

Signed posters! The original one sheet! Trading cards!!!!

All out of my reach. 

Lousy Browncoats website taking FOREVER to give me my points!


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

I can hook you up with a set of trading cards once I get the two boxes I've ordered. I should be able to get 4 or 5 base sets out of those. 

I take it you're still short of the points needed for a team.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> I can hook you up with a set of trading cards once I get the two boxes I've ordered. I should be able to get 4 or 5 base sets out of those.
> 
> I take it you're still short of the points needed for a team.


Yep... they STILL haven't given me my points for the Browncoat testimonial (and subsequently removed it from the main page). I'm going to be sending a nastygram to Serenity Leader today and ask why my points are still flaky.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

In _Serenity_-TiVo news, there are reports on Whedonesque that people are starting to see a _Serenity_ Showcase on *TiVo Central* or with the other showcases.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Skittles said:


> Yep... they STILL haven't given me my points for the Browncoat testimonial (and subsequently removed it from the main page). I'm going to be sending a nastygram to Serenity Leader today and ask why my points are still flaky.


They must have given out a round of points for something last night, since I gained 300 points since I last checked. But since there's no way to tell what events are related to the posting of points, I'm going to have to guess it was related to banners and icons I submitted.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Saw a Serenity commercial on a major network for the first time tonight...right at the end of the Survivor premeire.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

hefe said:


> Saw a Serenity commercial on a major network for the first time tonight...right at the end of the Survivor premeire.


Saw one yesterday on Smallville.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> Saw one yesterday on Smallville.


I thought I said "major network."


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

hefe said:


> Saw a Serenity commercial on a major network for the first time tonight...right at the end of the Survivor premeire.


I saw it for the first time during Monday Night Football.

This was my first exposure to anything Firefly/Serenity, so I had no idea what it was. I was watching the commercial going "Whoa, cool. What's this?"

Then when the Serenity logo came up, suddenly it was "Oh, so that's what all the fuss is about."

Which reminds me, I told myself I was going to treat myself to the Firefly DVD this week, so off to Amazon...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I have been wondering how they are going to market this to people who aren't familiar with the story or characters. They made a point in the commercial to say something like "join the crew of Serenity..." to clarify that Serenity is the name of the ship.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

hefe said:


> I have been wondering how they are going to market this to people who aren't familiar with the story or characters. They made a point in the commercial to say something like "join the crew of Serenity..." to clarify that *Serenity is the name of the ship*.


Yep, see, I did not know that. I have some catching up to do.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Just saw the ad on the west coast. That's a different one then I saw Monday...


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> In _Serenity_-TiVo news, there are reports on Whedonesque that people are starting to see a _Serenity_ Showcase on *TiVo Central* or with the other showcases.


The "Meet the Crew of SERENITY" showcase appeared on my combo TiVos today.

Selecting it displays "The Fight For the Future" "They live for risk, they thrive on danger and they fight for the future. Catch a ride with the crew of SERENITY, in theaters September 30th."

You can play a 2 minute theatrical trailer promoting the movie. It appears to be the same trailer that's been out for a while.


----------



## Ms.Saxy (Mar 13, 2005)

betamax said:


>


thes work very well.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

This interview (blessedly spoiler-free) with the Doctor is on TV Guide Online today:

It's Serenity Now for Firefly Doc
by Matt Webb Mitovich

Pink Lady and Jeff. Manimal. Hello, Larry. None of those short-lived TV series ever commanded feature-film follow-ups. But Fox's Firefly  woefully promoted, questionably handled and then unceremoniously yanked off the air after just 11 episodes in 2002  is big-screen bound. Serenity, which hits theaters Sept. 30, catches up with the transport ship's crew, led by Captain "Mal" Reynolds (Nathan Fillion), as they fend off big-government interest in some precious cargo they are carrying. Tending to the occasionally wounded is the Serenity's Dr. Simon Tam, played by Sean Maher, who was more than happy to speak with TVGuide.com about the revival of little show that could.

TVGuide.com: Would you say that the Internet played a key role in resurrecting Firefly?

Sean Maher: I think the Internet still plays a huge part in the support  the Browncoats [official fan club members], specifically. Even when the show was still on the air, I can remember Nathan being the liaison between the fans and the cast. I knew they were out there, but I didn't really get a taste of what it felt like until we went to [the 2004 San Diego] Comic Con. The response was extraordinary. Nothing compares to walking into a room of almost 5000 screaming people. It really makes you feel like a rock star.

TVGuide.com: Were you disappointed with the handling of series (e.g., Fox skipping over the pilot, running episodes out of order)?

Maher: Yeah. I mean, I think there was always a little confusion from the beginning. I don't know if we ever were understood 100 percent, and then they preempted us for... I can't remember what, exactly. I just sort of felt like they didn't get it, you know?

TVGuide.com: What do you think allowed Firefly to be not just another canceled show?

Maher: I attribute a lot of that to the fans. There were a ton of people out there who understood what we were trying to say and fell in love with and were completely captivated by this world that Joss [Whedon] created. What I love about the show is that it's this entire other world that is so complete and thought-out and genuine. Although it's set in the future, so much of it is about humanity  these characters and their relationships, their dynamics, their pasts, their secrets.

TVGuide.com: The 500-years-in-the-future setting is almost, "By the way...."

Maher: Exactly. It's just a backdrop. And that's what I think is so unique about it. Here we are in a sci-fi genre film, and it's really more about the people and their lives intertwining.

TVGuide.com: Is it true that you used to accidentally call the character of River by her portrayer's name, Summer [Glau]?

Maher: [Laughs] It's so funny, I keep reading that everywhere! I think I did that once. It might even be on a DVD blooper reel.

TVGuide.com: Would you do another Firefly series or Serenity film if warranted?

Maher: Honestly, wherever Joss goes, I follow. And the cast, I would do anything with this group of people, whether it's television or film... even if we take a circus act on the road. I feel blessed to have been a part of this. The more and more it continues, it's overwhelming. We had this little show that could, you know?

TVGuide.com: When doing the movie version, could you "feel" the bigger budget?

Maher: In terms of the script and the tone and the dynamics within the characters, that all felt so familiar  it was like coming back to school after summer vacation. So I, myself, didn't really feel a big difference, especially having Joss there and surrounded by a lot of the same people. Even the spaceship [set] was built in such a way that was the same, almost to a T. I'd be like, "I gotta run to the rest room," and I'd run out the north side of the cargo bay and hit a wall! "Oh, right, I'm not on the Fox lot. Where the hell is the bathroom again?!" Everybody did that.

TVGuide.com: OK, but the costumes had to be a bit nicer, yes? Better-quality cotton?

Maher: The costumes were a little different. They did a different take on me  I didn't have to wear any vests this time around, which I was happy about!

TVGuide.com: You're also in the upcoming indie Living 'Til the End, which sounds interesting. A guy is told by a psychic that he will die on his next birthday?

Maher: He just lives out the year trying his darnedest to make sure that he doesn't get sick, doesn't get hurt, doesn't get hit by a bus. He's so afraid of dying that he becomes agoraphobic and basically locks himself in his apartment. But he's an estate planner, and he meets a girl [played by Jaime Ray Newman] who has a list of things she wants to do before she dies, and she wants him to do them with her. In turn, she teaches him to be fearless and to live life again.

TVGuide.com: Where else might we be seeing you?

Maher: I did an episode of Ghost Whisperer a couple of weeks ago that airs [during the first couple of episodes]. I play a ghost who died in a triathlon and a year later he's still lingering around his fiancée, who can't move on and has been terribly depressed for a year.

TVGuide.com: So basically, Jennifer Love Hewitt is Whoopi Goldberg and you're Patrick Swayze.
Maher: Exactly.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Anyone know if the into music from the Signal podcast is from the movie? 

The last few episodes have had a different track about halfway through the intro and it sounds great. Wondering if it's from the soundtrack of the movie. 

Of course Iamb staying away from the soundtrack after the Episode I disaster.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

OK, we went to see _40 Year Old Virgin_ and there was a _Serenity_ trailer in front of it. It had the footage from the TV spot and much more. Like Latrobe, I was going man this looks like a kick ass movie, where did it come from. Then the realization of what all you geeks are going on about. 

From the responses above, it looks like I need to watch _Firefly_ to make any sense of it?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Lee L said:


> From the responses above, it looks like I need to watch _Firefly_ to make any sense of it?


No, you need to watch it because it's a great show. 

I think the movie will make more sense once you already know the characters, but I'm just guessing. They will have to write it in such a way that non-Fifrely watchers can get what's happening. But I haven't seen it yet, so I could be wrong.

11 days and counting...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Lee L said:


> From the responses above, it looks like I need to watch _Firefly_ to make any sense of it?


Yes, and then Skittles will be your friend. I just started watching it last week, so I have some catching up to do.

P.S. - There's a dog on your head.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

When watching Serenity, I paid specific attention to how much they made the movie stand on its own, to where you wouldn't need to have seen Firefly first to understand everything. I think they did great...there are a few things that you might miss out on not having seen Firefly, but overall everything should make sense.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

While the series helps and gives the movie a special level of meaning for its fans; being a mass market movie means that it has to hit for the general audience... and I think that it does that very well.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

OK, I've started watching Firefly, the premier so far.

So far it is ok, not great, but definitely interesting. And from what you all have said it picks up more into the season.

I'm assuming I watched the "real" premier not the one Fox aired first? It set the stage with the history on the captain and explaining the crew.. I think it was name serenity.

One thing I noticed(and this isn't a big deal), right after they escaped from those guys (sorry I don't know all the names yet) for the second time, there was a shot of the girl leaning over near the pilots chair and of the pilot. Well as far as I could tell the pilot was holding anything, even though he has pretending to hold the stick. I wasn't sure it something was supposed to be added in later or it was just a weird angle, but it looked funny.

I'm definitely looking forward to watching the rest.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 15, 2003)

brianp6621 said:


> One thing I noticed(and this isn't a big deal), right after they escaped from those guys (sorry I don't know all the names yet) for the second time, there was a shot of the girl leaning over near the pilots chair and of the pilot. Well as far as I could tell the pilot was holding anything, even though he has pretending to hold the stick. I wasn't sure it something was supposed to be added in later or it was just a weird angle, but it looked funny.


I believe this is mentioned in the special features. Definately amusing. It's also mentioned that anytime he's supposed to prepare to do something the pilot always flips the same three switches over his head. Don't know what those switches are, but they are apparently really useful!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, that's in the commentary track for the first episode. In order to properly compose the scene, Joss needed Alan Tudyk to "cheat" his actual location so that he'd fit in the shot. I never noticed it until the comments called it out, but now it's impossible to miss it. Stuff like that probably happens all the time on shows, it's just that the mind often fills in the missing information on the initial viewing, probably as part of our ability to suspend disbelief.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

InigoMontoya said:


> I believe this is mentioned in the special features. Definately amusing. It's also mentioned that anytime he's supposed to prepare to do something the pilot always flips the same three switches over his head. Don't know what those switches are, but they are apparently really useful!


Well glad I'm not just well NOT seeing things.

That's pretty funny about the switches. I am easily amused by little jokes like this that writers/directors put into shows and I'll have to watch for this now.

Edit...

Oh and so this WAS the "real" first episode right?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

brianp6621 said:


> Oh and so this WAS the "real" first episode right?


Yes, Serenity is the first episode in the series. It's done mostly as exposition, and the action/drama/dialogue will improve over the next few episodes.

Once you get to Our Mrs. Reynolds and Jaynestown, come back and tell us what you think.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I know most everyone is planning to go to the DFW Serenity Shindig that someone here is planning - but if anyone is in the Milwaukee area, the Ridge Theater at I-43 in New Berlin, WI is planning to have a 12:00 AM 9/30/05 showing. I'm considering going to it, and if anyone is in the area, I hope you can join.

Apparently there's a browncoat on staff at the theater, and he/she did some serious pleading and begging to get the midnight showing approved, so it'd be nice to get a nice sized turnout.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I know most everyone is planning to go to the DFW Serenity Shindig that someone here is planning - but if anyone is in the Milwaukee area, the Ridge Theater at I-43 in New Berlin, WI is planning to have a 12:00 AM 9/30/05 showing. I'm considering going to it, and if anyone is in the area, I hope you can join.
> 
> Apparently there's a browncoat on staff at the theater, and he/she did some serious pleading and begging to get the midnight showing approved, so it'd be nice to get a nice sized turnout.


Thanks a lot Loadstar.

Now this thread's going to get moved.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

The Official Serenity website has been updated today, with new downloads, a wallpaper creator, clips from the movie (with one or two spoilers), behind the scenes clips, and other cool stuff.

Shiny!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

FYI: Most major cities will have one final pre-screening next Tuesday (September 27th) as their final hurrah before the wide release of Serenity on 9/30. So if you're in a big city, and want free tickets to see Serenity early, it might be a good idea to check with local comic book places, toy shops, and fan groups to see if any of them have passes. 

For the folks in Dallas / Fort Worth, Zeus Comics in Dallas is going to have passes to give away on Saturday when they open. A few other local shops may have 'em as well, but Zeus was the only one to email me and let me know they were gettin' 'em. Not sure on the locale of the DFW screening, but I wouldn't be surprised if it were either the AMC Valley View or the Lowes Cityplace.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Wow. I think I'm in love with a poster.

The new German poster for Serenity

Summer Glau looks REALLY hot in it. Like, fanboytastic hot.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow, that is a cool poster. Much like Skittles.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Much cooler poster than the US one. I don't really like the US one.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

Cool poster! 

Can't wait for serenity. Soon now!


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

The back page of the _Army Times_ and (and presumably its sister publications the _Air Force Times, Navy Times,_ and _Marine Corps Times_) for the week of September 26 is a full-page color advertisement for Serenity. :up:


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Looks like the Dallas screening for Serenity will be at the Lowes over on Spring Valley and 75, this Tuesday at 7:30PM

Tickets are going to be available after 1:00pm today at the following location:

COMIC BOOK CRAZE
3112 N. Jupiter Suite 315
(SE corner of Belt Line & Jupiter Rd)
Garland, Texas 75044 
972-907-8400

... with additional tickets available at Zeus on Saturday.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Skittles said:


> Wow. I think I'm in love with a poster.
> 
> The new German poster for Serenity
> 
> Summer Glau looks REALLY hot in it. Like, fanboytastic hot.


Yikes, they certainly did a lot of editing there. It doesn't even look like her, more like they pasted Brooke Burke's head on someone else's body...


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

For those near Boston, the Coolidge Corner theater will be showing all 14 episodes of Firefly starting at midnight on Saturday and going until Sunday afternoon. Admission is free, though there is a suggested donation of $15. 

Now that's how to get ready for the movie!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

sschwart said:


> For those near Boston, the Coolidge Corner theater will be showing all 14 episodes of Serenity starting at midnight on Saturday and going until Sunday afternoon. Admission is free, though there is a suggested donation of $15.
> 
> Now that's how to get ready for the movie!


Shouldn't that be all 14 episodes of *Firefly*?


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Skittles said:


> Wow. I think I'm in love with a poster.
> 
> The new German poster for Serenity
> 
> Summer Glau looks REALLY hot in it. Like, fanboytastic hot.


Whoah. Nice poster.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> Shouldn't that be all 14 episodes of *Firefly*?


Yes. It should be. I'm in need of more coffee.

Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Bloggers supposedly can get tickets to the last round of advance screenings from this site: http://www.townhall.com/culture/BloggerScreenings.html

I put my name in for Philly (I hope I'm not working Tuesday night!) and it just says to arrive 25 minutes early and "your name is on the press list."


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> Bloggers supposedly can get tickets to the last round of advance screenings from this site: http://www.townhall.com/culture/BloggerScreenings.html
> 
> I put my name in for Philly (I hope I'm not working Tuesday night!) and it just says to arrive 25 minutes early and "your name is on the press list."


Yeah... I just signed up too for the NYC showing! 

Hopefully it works... I don't want to make the trip in for naught.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

FYI from the Browncoats website:



> Ain't It Cool News and The Rolling Roadshow will be hosting a sneak preview screening of Serenity on Wednesday, September 28 at 8:00 along the streets of an old west town near Austin. Summer Glau and Jewel Staite will also be there in person and will conduct a Q&A after the film. To find out how to get tickets go to
> http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=21363


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Austin???

I hear that's where everyone fleeing Rita is headed. How's things in your neck of the woods Jay?


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

HiddenSky said:


> Bloggers supposedly can get tickets to the last round of advance screenings from this site: http://www.townhall.com/culture/BloggerScreenings.html


WTF? Buffalo, Cleveland and Pitstsburgh but no Erie show???


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Ingersoll said:


> Austin???
> 
> I hear that's where everyone fleeing Rita is headed. How's things in your neck of the woods Jay?


A little crazy.. we are kind of bracing ourselves right now, waiting to make sure Rita's path doesn't veer back westward again.

Kinda crazy seeing all the gas and bottled water rushes, though. :/


----------



## TiVoLance (Aug 29, 2002)

No gas here in Austin. People are making a run for water and supplies too. It's a little overblown and crazy atm.


----------



## TiVoLance (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for the tip about Austin tickets. I'm not much of a poet so I sent the lyrics to hero of canton. Maybe I'll luck out with tickets.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I've got my tix for the midnight showing... a notice regarding an screening went out on the local Browncoats board, but I think I'll pass. I'm already planning to see it at midnight, and again at 7:00 at the local UltraScreen theater.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

BTW, for the unspoiled out there...I'd stay away from the Variety review (which is linked to on Fandango) because it spoils a key plot point best revealed over the course of the movie and it also contains a reference that doesn't directly spoil something, but it's possible to figure out.


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

HiddenSky said:


> Bloggers supposedly can get tickets to the last round of advance screenings from this site: http://www.townhall.com/culture/BloggerScreenings.html
> 
> I put my name in for Philly (I hope I'm not working Tuesday night!) and it just says to arrive 25 minutes early and "your name is on the press list."


Do you have to be a blogger to take advantage of this???


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Do you have to be a blogger to take advantage of this???


It asks for a blog name and URL when you sign up. I just used my LiveJournal, and I know some people created an account on Blogger.


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

I signed up leaving those fields blank. It looks like it took.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

The Townhall.com blogger screening passes are now all gone:

"We apologize, but due to overwhelming interest, we've had to close registration -- the screenings are fully booked. Please check back in the future for other screening opportunities."

*ETA:*

I got the confirmation email. Taco Lover, you might be in for a problem leaving the blog links blank. The email says to "increase your chances of getting into the screening" you must post the movie synopsis and link to the movie site.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Ahh... I was just thinking how 1 week from now, I will have seen the movie.

Makes me excited and a little sad all at the same time...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> The Townhall.com blogger screening passes are now all gone:
> 
> "We apologize, but due to overwhelming interest, we've had to close registration -- the screenings are fully booked. Please check back in the future for other screening opportunities."
> 
> ...


dammit... I haven't gotten any confirmation e-mail yet.  I guess I'll have to spruce up the site a bit... Post those two things. Right now I just have the link to the browncoats site.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Update: Got the confirmation e-mail! Whoo-h00! Now I don't need to go that Serenity Shindig thing Dallas!! 








Yeah RIGHT. Like I'm not going to go to Dallas.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Don't be sad, Heef, it'll just be the *first* time you've seen it.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

The confirmation email hoopla was purely hype, at least in Philly. I could have been waving any sheet of paper to get in. Most of the people at the screening had passes courtesy of Philly CityPaper, anyway. It was my first (*cough*...of many...) time seeing the final cut and it looked great.  The audience reaction was more subdued than I expected, until the final action sequences, which reassured me that people were invested in the characters. Overall, the vibe was positive, but a little bit quiet.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 15, 2003)

Woooohoooo!

I just found out that even here in BFE, they're showing Serenity starting Friday. Dearest God, Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> The confirmation email hoopla was purely hype, at least in Philly. I could have been waving any sheet of paper to get in. Most of the people at the screening had passes courtesy of Philly CityPaper, anyway. It was my first (*cough*...of many...) time seeing the final cut and it looked great.  The audience reaction was more subdued than I expected, until the final action sequences, which reassured me that people were invested in the characters. Overall, the vibe was positive, but a little bit quiet.


Did you have to wait in line, or were you able to just have them check for your name on the "press list" as they said in the confirmation when signing up?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

FYI, the Serenity soundtrack is released today.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, I got my DVDs yesterday, and watched way too many episodes. But I only have 2 more to go before Friday. Of course, I may also have to re-wattch some of the ones I saw on TV only, since the DVDs are so nice. Gotta get my money's worth!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

When is the 4th comic being released?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> When is the 4th comic being released?


Did you hear something I didn't? I thought it was just a 3 volume run.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh really? Oops. I thought it was 4 volumes, but I can't find the Serenity comic thread now.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> When is the 4th comic being released?


Not sure if you're kidding or not. 

It's a 3 issue series, and last I'd heard, Dark Horse has not opted to pick it up as a full series.

And if you're wondering about the cliffhanger in last few pages of issue 3... well... all will be made clear in a few days. 

Edit: Ahh, you're not kidding. Yeah, no more issues. Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I've actually been saving reading them until they were all released. I was waiting for issue 4, but now I guess I've been waiting for nothing! I'll read them tonight. Yippee!


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Did you have to wait in line, or were you able to just have them check for your name on the "press list" as they said in the confirmation when signing up?


There was no "press list." Most of the people had cardboard passes from Philly CityPaper, while I had my printout. I went up to the ticket takers and asked if there was someone I should show it to, and they said, "No." I just waited in line with everyone else. Their passes were ripped in half and my paper also was, although it could have been _anything_ on that paper and they would have been oblivious. No Universal reps, either. The radio station people just plugged their radio station and had a table set up down front where people could take posters (full and mini) from the movie, then they handed out hats and shirts for correct trivia answers.

The advance screenings in May and June were much more organized and there was higher scrutiny.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I've actually been saving reading them until they were all released. I was waiting for issue 4, but now I guess I've been waiting for nothing! I'll read them tonight. Yippee!


And you'll love them.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Question for all.

It looks like i'm seeing Serenity Friday, and have not seen any Firefly episodes.

I have them all on the Tivo that they've repeated over the last few months.

Since, it'll be very hard to watch them all should I...

Watch the first x episodes, to get a general idea of the story.
Watch a few choice episodes for the same reason
Not worry about it and enjoy.

-smak-


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Watch the pilot, "Serenity". Next up would be "Ariel". If you still have time, "Bushwacked". I do recommend at least watching the pilot.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

stevel said:


> Watch the pilot, "Serenity"...


Which is the 2 hour pilot and aired in separate episodes on sci-fi.


----------



## TiVoLance (Aug 29, 2002)

If you already watched the ones above and have an extra hour I would watch Out of Gas. Love that one and it shows some backstories on the characters.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Joss posted this recently on the Browncoats forum, as a precursor to the general release on Friday. It's just so inspiring for me personally, especially the part about holding the valley, that I wanted to repost it here.

The statistic about Serenity playing in 2200 theaters is VERY good news. It means Universal has a good feeling about this movie.



> _Well boys and girls and boys dressed as girls and girls dressed as Kaylee, the time is almost upon us. This Friday we take that old rust-bucket out of the shipyard and see if she can breach atmo. It's been a long (to paraphrase a band I like) strange trip, and it'll be nice finally to show everybody what it is we've been tinkering with all this time. You already know you have my thanks, from the hardcore fans to the softcore... fans.... let me try that again. From the people manning the booths, buying DVD sets for their friends, getting banners seen everywhere on Australian TV, raffling artwork for ticketholders (Adam Hughes, take a bow), to the most casual fan who just wants to see the flick and won't ever even read this. You guys are the fuel in the engine, the Fire in the Fly, the weird green stuff coming out of Serenity's butt. (Hmmm. Forget that last one. I'm a little bit out of control here.)
> 
> Everyone needs something to keep them going. Mal has his ship. Zoe has her integrity. Jayne has Vera. And I've got you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

:up:


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 15, 2003)

Jessica Alba in a bikini?

Do I get points for not having a clue of who she is or what movie he's referencing?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Wow. 2200 hundred theaters.

Isn't that 220,000?


----------



## KnightShade (Feb 16, 2000)

InigoMontoya said:


> Jessica Alba in a bikini?
> 
> Do I get points for not having a clue of who she is or what movie he's referencing?


Check her out at Maxim Online and the movie she is in is Into the Blue


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I was talking last with a couple of aquaintainces who saw hadn't seen any of the series but saw the movie this week on free passes. They said they really liked it, that's encouraging.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

First show here isn't until 1:15 Friday afternoon.  

Fortunately I have the day off.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I may be able to catch the 4:30 show tomorrow, if I can drag the wife out that early. Or I could always go without her.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

I'm leaving work early so I can watch the 4:00 showing. Unfortunately I've got a charity gig that evening, so I'll have to wait until at least Saturday to see it again...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Can anyone reach the Browncoats web site?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I'll be at the 1:30 show around here. Also got my "visual companion" book (unfortunately, not "companion" as in "Inara") from Amazon yesterday. It has the screenplay, lots of photos from the set, memos (pronounced "mee-mos") from Joss, and an introduction from and interview with Joss. Good reading so far.


----------



## Ebenezer (Feb 27, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Can anyone reach the Browncoats web site?


I can.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Did you all watch the SciFi special on Serenity? It was great!! Really gave a good intro for people who haven't already fallen in love with Firefly. Tidbits about each character and general info about what they are doing and why.

Oh, and for those who care - it was hosted by Adam Baldwin! Talk about shiny!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> Did you all watch the SciFi special on Serenity? It was great!! Really gave a good intro for people who haven't already fallen in love with Firefly. Tidbits about each character and general info about what they are doing and why.
> 
> Oh, and for those who care - it was hosted by Adam Baldwin! Talk about shiny!


Yeah, the only problem is that between that show and all the preview clips during _Firefly_ eps., I feel like I've literally seen half of the movie already!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I cannot reach http://browncoats.serenitymovie.com/serenity/


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I cannot reach http://browncoats.serenitymovie.com/serenity/


I can get there just clicking your link...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I can get in too Indy - can you still not?


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Indy's been blackballed by browncoats?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Poor Indy! 

Hey, wasn't there some talk of a crew around here once upon a time? Now that I'm a Browncoat, I think I should be on a crew... right? Anyone got one with available memberships?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I still can not.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> Wow. 2200 hundred theaters.
> 
> Isn't that 220,000?


am I getting zoomed or what?

If you're serious, Serenity is opening at close to 2200 theaters and that is a fairly normal amount
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/counts/
click on the link for sept 30th to see the predicted count for this weekend.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

boywaja said:


> am I getting zoomed or what?
> 
> If you're serious, Serenity is opening at close to 2200 theaters and that is a fairly normal amount
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/counts/
> click on the link for sept 30th to see the predicted count for this weekend.


Joss mistyped. He said "2200 hundred" - he was thinking how it would be said out loud, "twenty-two hundred" obviously.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> Poor Indy!
> 
> Hey, wasn't there some talk of a crew around here once upon a time? Now that I'm a Browncoat, I think I should be on a crew... right? Anyone got one with available memberships?


Skittles had serious issues getting the points he was due, and as a result, I don't know if he ever got enough points to become a captain. I don't think anyone else was close enough to be a captain.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, I think the points system tripped us up. I know I have trouble just getting the 5 points for reading the news items sometimes. I'm just trying to hit 3000 points now so I can get what I want from the Browncoat Store.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> Did you all watch the SciFi special on Serenity? It was great!! Really gave a good intro for people who haven't already fallen in love with Firefly. Tidbits about each character and general info about what they are doing and why.
> 
> Oh, and for those who care - it was hosted by Adam Baldwin! Talk about shiny!


And why wasn't I informed of this special?? I don't remember reading anything about a Serenity special on Sci-Fi. Are they repeating it?


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

This kinda implies the one on Tuesday was the only showing...

http://www.scifi.com/serenity/

Sounds like Torrent time


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I have a keyword for Serenity and it popped up on my Now Playing list last night. I was sooo excited!

No worries kids - TivoCentral says:


> SCI FI Inside: Serenity A feature-length adaptation of Joss Whedon's TV show "Firefly" stars Nathan Fillion and Gina Torres.
> Listing is for East Coast Fri 9/30 1:00 AM,
> Fri 9/30 3:30 PM, and
> Sun 10/2 5:00AM


If you can't catch any of those - let me know and I'll see what I can do to help you out.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice catch SoBelle0 :up: 

Imagine that, SciFi's own advertising being shabby.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

My wife just called me and told me that a local reviewer on our area's biggest AM radio station, WGN, completely panned the movie. Said it was awful. 

I don't doubt for a second that he didn't "get it," but I have been worried that non-Firefly fans wouldn't take to it very easily. I hope this is an anomaly.


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

I heard a radio commercial this morning for the movie. The voice over guy says at the end, "See what the next generation of sci-fi movies holds" (or something like that). That kind of made me cringe, because I, and probably a majority of the fans, don't consider it to be a "sci-fi" thing. Anybody else?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

So far so good at RT. Mostly good reviews so far.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/serenity/

-smak-


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

hefe said:


> My wife just called me and told me that a local reviewer on our area's biggest AM radio station, WGN, completely panned the movie. Said it was awful.
> 
> I don't doubt for a second that he didn't "get it," but I have been worried that non-Firefly fans wouldn't take to it very easily. I hope this is an anomaly.


I think it is anomalous. Found lots of good reviews on Google news, even one from the Chicago Tribune


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

smak said:


> So far so good at RT. Mostly good reviews so far.
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/serenity/
> 
> -smak-


Most importantly, it's interesting to compare who gave "fresh" reviews and who gave "splat" reviews.

*Positive Reviews*
Atlanta Journal-Constitution
Newsday
Village Voice
Chicago Tribune
Chicago Sun-Times
Entertainment Weekly
EFilmCritic.com
CinemaBlend.com
(and more)

*Negative Reviews*
Variety
Internet Reviews
L.A. Weekly
Slant Magazine
One Guy's Opinion
FilmsinReview.com
Lee's Movie Info
(and that's ALL of them)

So basically, there's a large collection of reputable reviewers who have reacted positively to the film, and about a half-dozen mostly nobodys (except for Variety) who didn't like it. I'll take that.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Uh-Oh... This means that the Kansas City Star's knucklehead reviewer will pan it. Which, come to think of it, is GOOD news. Real movie fans around here have learned that if he really hates something, it's a 'must see.'


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rotten Tomatoes lists Roger Ebert as giving it 3 stars, which is good. Although his own website states that his reviews aren't published until the day the movie opens.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

dansee said:


> Uh-Oh... This means that the Kansas City Star's knucklehead reviewer will pan it. Which, come to think of it, is GOOD news. Real movie fans around here have learned that if he really hates something, it's a 'must see.'


I was just thinking this  I looked to see whether he'd reviewed it for today's Preview section of the newspaper, but it looks like we get a review of Corpse Bride from him instead.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Damn, only 4 showings a day?!?!? Do they not know how important this film is?!?! Arg.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, they featured Serenity as their fromt page on the "Weekend" section in the Miami Herald, and there was both an article on it, plus a pretty good review (3 stars) that started: "There are two types of people in the world, those who think Joss Whedon is a genius, and those who are wrong." 

Unfortunately, this movie has caused a huge problem between my wife and I. She has a previous commitement tonight, so she wants me to wait until tomorrow to go see it with me!  

I guess I'll survive. Or I could go both days.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Damn, only 4 showings a day?!?!? Do they not know how important this film is?!?! Arg.


And no midnight showing! (That would have cleared up a lot of my scheduling problems today...)


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Interestingly, the KC Star ran a couple of pieces about Serenity, but no actual review. One of the entertainment writers (not the regular critic) wrote a sort of Guide to Serenity. Here it is ('cause free registration is just plain silly):

_About 'Serenity'_

*The story*

Firefly the TV show and Serenity the movie are set in the future, after the earth got used up and other planets were terra-formed to support life. As happens, some planets are modern and prospering, others more frontierlike and rough. An alliance of the core (prosperous) planets formed to rule; those opposing (Browncoats) fought unification in a galactic civil war. The Browncoats lost. The TV shows action starts there. The movie reportedly picks up six to eight months after events in Objects in Space, the final episode on the DVDs.

■ Whats with the names? Serenity is the name of our crews spaceship, which is a firefly class vessel.

*Getting to know the verse*

Serenity the movie opens Friday. Go to serenitymovie.com for Browncoat forums and other news.

A DVD set of the shows 14 episodes (11 were aired before cancellation) is available. The set puts the show in the order intended, with the two-hour pilot (Serenity Part 1&2) first. The powers-that-be at Fox reportedly thought the pilot was not action-heavy enough and did not allow the show to premiere with it. A hastily made one-hour episode, The Train Job, premiered the series instead. Gorram Fox!

For a quick (three-episode) primer, watch Serenity Part 1&2 and Out of Gas.

The Sci-Fi network has been airing the shows episodes at 6 p.m. Fridays.

*(Between all of this, you will learn that Gorram Fox is an exclamation of frustration.)*

*Characters*

■ Capt. Mal Reynolds (Nathan Fillion): His Browncoats (independents) lost the galactic civil war to the Alliance and now hes sad in space. Has transport ship, Serenity, and crew who will do just about any kind of job, dont much care what it is.

■ Zoe (Gina Torres): Mals first mate and Browncoat buddy. Married to Wash. Good in a fight and all around just cool.

■ Wash (Alan Tudyck): Ships pilot. Big on comic relief.

■ Inara (Morena Baccarin): Professional companion (some might call her a whore) who rents one of the ships shuttles. Prostitution is ritualized, legalized and respectable in the future.

■ Jayne (Adam Baldwin): Kinda crude, quick tempered, just wants to do the job and get paid. Not as dumb as he looks. Except when he is.

■ Kaylee (Jewel Staite): Heart of the group and ships mechanic. Genius with anything mechanical.

■ Shepherd Book (Ron Glass): Preacher who knows an awful lot about fighting and criminals for a man of the cloth.

■ Simon Tam (Sean Maher): Doctor who gave up career to save sister from evil Alliance academy. Now on the run.

■ River Tam (Summer Glau): Genius 17-year-old whos mind was messed with at elite academy. What they did and why is unknown, but she aint right. The baddies want her back.
 Sharon Chapman/The Star


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Fox Morning guys gave it 4 out of 5, and said it's "how sci-fi should be done." :up:

Best reviewed movie for the upcoming weekend by them.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Unfortunately, this movie has caused a huge problem between my wife and I. She has a previous commitement tonight, so she wants me to wait until tomorrow to go see it with me!
> 
> I guess I'll survive. Or I could go both days.


My marriage is saved! Her previous engagement got cancelled, so we are back on for going tonite! Woo Hoo!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Positive Orgeonian (Portland) review here


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Decent review from Ebert.
http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050929/REVIEWS/50926004

Although, he does write Josh, not Joss...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Ok, i'm seeing Serenity tonight, and have only watched the two hour pilot.

For those who have seen the movie already, is there anything I NEED to know that will help me enjoy the movie more. Like if one of the characters now has two heads, can you explain how that happened.

-smak-


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

smak said:


> Ok, i'm seeing Serenity tonight, and have only watched the two hour pilot.
> 
> For those who have seen the movie already, is there anything I NEED to know that will help me enjoy the movie more. Like if one of the characters now has two heads, can you explain how that happened.
> 
> -smak-


Kaylee likes to do it in the engine room.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Skittles said:


> Yes, Serenity is the first episode in the series. It's done mostly as exposition, and the action/drama/dialogue will improve over the next few episodes.
> 
> Once you get to Our Mrs. Reynolds and Jaynestown, come back and tell us what you think.


Well I'm in the middle of Jaynestown right now and I was addicted long before these 2 episodes.

They are made my flight to israel go by MUCH faster and I am trying to squeeze in more episodes between work whenever I can.

Oh yeah, so when are the new episodes coming out??


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

So many Serenity threads...where to post...?

This is a message from Joss that was reprinted today http://fireflydvd.com/wp/



> October 14th, 2005
> From the Universal Board
> 
> Hello, young lovers, wherever you are. This is Joss, coming to you live via technology. I thought it would be fair to give you all my little State of the Onion before I descend into the depths of the Warren to pound away at my keyboard, munch lettuce and ignore that annoying nerd Fiver who keeps saying something bad is coming, like he can tell or whatever. Im excited to beat this Wonder Woman script into shape (and munch lettuce). Mostly, to be honest, Im excited to (deliberately split infinitive) not be a Professional Serenity Barker. I love you guys, I loves me some Serenity cast, but I am yammered out. By Spain it just got surreal (I think Nathan and Summer will back me on that one). Selling is not my strong suit. Actually, my strong suit is Kevlar, but it bunches in all the wrong places.
> ...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Just read an interesting passage in the Serenity book. It's when the Alliance is killing everyone on Haven. The Operative had come up behind Book and paralyzed him. He is surveying the wreaked Alliance ship and some dead Alliance officers and is talking to Book, "Impressive. I must confess, while I expected some minor damage, I hadn't expected this." Then the man's eyes widened, "Ah, Derrial. Given what I've read about you, this was the last place I expected to see you. And the last mode of dress, for that matter. Oh, you don't know me, so you don't need to widen your eyes like that. But I know ALL about you, which I daresay is more than can be said for the good people who have just died all around you. Or, for tha matter, your former mates on Serenity." The man with the glasses (Operative) sighed. "Under other circumstances, I might consider using the blade on you, but that is a thing of honor-and a man of the cloth shooting down a fully staffed vessel hardly qualifies as honorable. It barely qualifies as human." The man shook his head. "If only Captain Reynolds could see you now."


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

May have been mentioned already, but the soundtrack for the TV series is available to pre-order on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-0421047-2006317?v=glance&s=music&n=507846
Track 13 - In my bunk 

Release date is 11/8


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I noticed that soundtrack just a bit ago when working thru my amazon suggestions. Dunno if I would buy it, but might be fun to listen to. I think I'd rather rip the audio from the shows and put on my ipod to listen to instead.

Always fun to be listening to Dumb & Dumber at the gym and bust out laughing and people stare at you. Imagine the looks you'd get listening to Firefly when someone makes a funny.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> Just read an interesting passage in the Serenity book. It's when the Alliance is killing everyone on Haven. The Operative had come up behind Book and paralyzed him. He is surveying the wreaked Alliance ship and some dead Alliance officers and is talking to Book, "Impressive. I must confess, while I expected some minor damage, I hadn't expected this." Then the man's eyes widened, "Ah, Derrial. Given what I've read about you, this was the last place I expected to see you. And the last mode of dress, for that matter. Oh, you don't know me, so you don't need to widen your eyes like that. But I know ALL about you, which I daresay is more than can be said for the good people who have just died all around you. Or, for tha matter, your former mates on Serenity." The man with the glasses (Operative) sighed. "Under other circumstances, I might consider using the blade on you, but that is a thing of honor-and a man of the cloth shooting down a fully staffed vessel hardly qualifies as honorable. It barely qualifies as human." The man shook his head. "If only Captain Reynolds could see you now."


I just saw the movie again and this passage just doesn't jive. I think it's the author expounding. He swings and misses, though.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I just saw the movie again and this passage just doesn't jive. I think it's the author expounding. He swings and misses, though.


There are several scenes and dialogue in the book that weren't in the movie. It's hard to tell where it's the book author adding, and where it's screenplay material that didn't make the movie. The author had the screenplay to work from, and 90% of it matches the movie exactly.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, but in the movie Book gasps "I killed the one who killed us all." Or something close. Thus, he shot down the ship that strafed them. He was wounded in the attack. It was very recent. Everything was still smoldering, Book was barely alive. If the Operative gave Book the death blow, Book would have warned Mal. He didn't, the Operative should never have been there. It makes no sense. And beside, as recently as they had been attacked, I'm sure either Serenity would have noticed him leaving, or he would have noticed them arriving. But no ships left Haven because it was shot down.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

There are a LOT of issues with the novelization... some characterizations that just feel off, situations that don't get best described.... even Zoe's maiden name is wrong in the first few pages.

The novelization has some serious holes in it, so I try not to look at it as anything near accurate.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Skittles said:


> .... even Zoe's maiden name is wrong in the first few pages.


Is that why it's wrong on the IMDB quotes page for Serenity?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Is that why it's wrong on the IMDB quotes page for Serenity?


Actually, the IMDB quotes page has her name as it's originally listed in the old Firefly promotional material, as Zoe Warren (what most fans consider to be the "true" name). The movie website and the novel have it listed as Zoe Alleyne.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Yeah, but in the movie Book gasps "I killed the one who killed us all." Or something close.


"I killed the ship...that killed us....Not very Christian of me..."


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

hefe said:


> "I killed the ship...that killed us....Not very Christian of me..."


Exactly, no mention of the Operative.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Exactly, no mention of the Operative.


While I agree that your other points make it seem inconsistent for it to have happened that way, I don't think the fact that Book didn't mention the Operative is point against it. He had already told Mal in his first visit that they were going to send an Operative after him. "No reports broadwaved, no warrants-much as they want her, they want her hid. That means closed file. Means an operative, which is trouble you've not known."

I think that point didn't need to be reiterated, they both knew what was going on.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Isn't the original screenplay in the companion guide? I'd take that as canon, and ignore the rest...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Consider, though, that EVERY single point of harbor for Serenity was attacked at nearly the exact same time. Whitefall, Haven, the Sanchez Brothers... all of them were hit at nearly the same moment in time. And there are at least 6 planets that were hit. So the chances that the Operative would have personally attended to Haven are slim, especially considering that as far as the Operative knows, there's no personal connection for Malcolm on Haven. It's just a safehouse for him and his crew. 

Looking at the destruction on Haven, it had to have happened fairly recently. Book was still alive, the fires and smoke from the battle were all still prevalent, the pilot of the Alliance gunship was still alive... so if the Operative HAD been on Haven, he wouldn't have been far away by the time Serenity got there. But since he had to settle for Broadwaving them with his message, it's reasonable to assume he wasn't within range of Haven.

It also doesn't strike me as the Operative's line of work. He would probably have had Alliance agents performing the strikes against the planets. Going down and actually getting his hands dirty strikes me as being above him. Everything we see The Operative do is done with a precise, methodical hand. He kills only because he has to, and only when he has to. That's why he's in command of the Alliance cruiser in the final battle, and not manning a ship of his own. He's a precision assassin, not a warrior bathed in blood.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> Just read an interesting passage in the Serenity book. It's when the Alliance is killing everyone on Haven. ...


BTW, just some more info on this line of discussion...

The author of the novelization, Keith R. A. DeCandido, is interviewed on the podcast, Firefly Talk. Episode #6 is the part I just listened to.

He says that several parts were completely his own creation. He specifically says that about the attack on Haven, and he backgrounds on Mr. Universe and Fanty and Mingo. Those parts were not in the script.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

OK, this article has an unfortunate title. I don't think Joss has said he is giving up. He just has other things to concentrate on, and we'll see how much more support via DVD Serenity gets...

http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1141343_1_0_,00.html



> Adios, 'Firefly'...
> Joss Whedon lets ''Firefly'' go -- The ''Serenity'' director may turn to ''Buff the Vampire Slayer'' for his next big-screen project by Jeff Jensen
> 
> When Buffy the Vampire Slayer creator Joss Whedon looks back on 2005, he can take comfort in knowing that his film-directing debut, the sci-fi Western Serenity, resurrected his canceled-too-soon cult classic TV series Firefly, and was also one of the year's best-reviewed movies. ''I should say I'm above reading reviews,'' he says. ''But I would be lying.'' Alas, Whedon's fond memories are also tainted by Serenity's status as a franchise nonstarter; despite Universal's best marketing efforts, the film only mustered $25 million. ''In the end, it was what it was: a tough sell,'' says Whedon, adding that it appears the Firefly saga has reached its conclusion. He has no regrets  and he's moving on. He's currently penning a Wonder Woman flick for Warner Bros., and has the thriller Goners set up at Universal; he'll direct whichever... To continue reading this article, you must be an EW Subscriber, EW Newsstand Buyer, or AOL Member. Please log in or subscribe below.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

OK. Big ol' smeek time.

I have absolutely no knowledge of Firefly, Serenity, etc. Zip zero nada ZILCH. But I am a longtime fan of science fiction movies (2001, Alien, Blade Runner, Star Wars etc).

Apparently I should see this movie?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

YES! The DVD comes out TODAY, so your timing is perfect!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Marco said:


> OK. Big ol' smeek time.
> 
> I have absolutely no knowledge of Firefly, Serenity, etc. Zip zero nada ZILCH. But I am a longtime fan of science fiction movies (2001, Alien, Blade Runner, Star Wars etc).
> 
> Apparently I should see this movie?


Yes you should.  (What am I gonna do, disagree with you?)

Although you do not need to see the series first, I would recommend that you do. It is excellent, and I think knowing the characters well adds to the movie experience.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

hefe said:


> Yes you should.  (What am I gonna do, disagree with you?)
> 
> Although you do not need to see the series first, I would recommend that you do. It is excellent, and I think knowing the characters well adds to the movie experience.


+1 to the hefe. Although the movie functions as a great starting point, you're much better off starting off with the series.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.dvdtimes.co.uk/content.php?contentid=59075

OK, who's got the best price?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Ingersoll said:


> http://www.dvdtimes.co.uk/content.php?contentid=59075
> 
> OK, who's got the best price?


The cheapest I've seen is $14.99 at Fry's.

Otherwise, I think Amazon's got the cheapest price at $16 and change. Overstock.com was comparably priced as well.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Skittles said:


> The cheapest I've seen is $14.99 at Fry's.
> 
> Otherwise, I think Amazon's got the cheapest price at $16 and change. Overstock.com was comparably priced as well.


Any Wmart B&M prices yet? I think it's around $17 at BestBuy


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

hefe said:


> OK, this article has an unfortunate title. I don't think Joss has said he is giving up. He just has other things to concentrate on, and we'll see how much more support via DVD Serenity gets...


The problem is that Joss left it at a very good stopping point. I can see him doing more "little" stories, maybe in comic form, but I just don't see any room for another BDMovie after this one. He did the epic thing, and wrapped up a lot of loose ends and big mysteries. For a second movie, he'd have to go even bigger (as with any sequel), which I don't see happening here...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Ingersoll said:


> Any Wmart B&M prices yet? I think it's around $17 at BestBuy


WalMart had it for $16.87, if I recall correctly. And IIRC, Best Buy had it at $17.89 or so.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Ingersoll said:


> Any Wmart B&M prices yet? I think it's around $17 at BestBuy


$16.87 at Wal-Mart in Roanoke, VA. Last I heard BB and CC were both planning $17.99; I'm not sure about Target.

[EDIT]Darn it! Skittles' jazz-hands are just too fast!


----------



## Knative (Oct 22, 2000)

$17.99 at the Circuit City right next door. 

The strange thing was that there was no big cardboard display case holding the DVDs as is usually the case on release day. They were just stuck in the "New" Releases shelves. If you weren't specifically looking for it you'd never find it.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Marco said:


> OK. Big ol' smeek time.
> 
> I have absolutely no knowledge of Firefly, Serenity, etc. Zip zero nada ZILCH. But I am a longtime fan of science fiction movies (2001, Alien, Blade Runner, Star Wars etc).
> 
> Apparently I should see this movie?


Where the heck have you _been_ for the past year or so?


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Knative said:


> The strange thing was that there was no big cardboard display case holding the DVDs as is usually the case on release day. They were just stuck in the "New" Releases shelves. If you weren't specifically looking for it you'd never find it.


Not surprising given the way it performed in theatrical release. Remember, this isn't exactly _Star Wars_ we're talking about here; to most people this is just another movie they've barely heard of


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

JustAllie said:


> Where the heck have you _been_ for the past year or so?


Duh. 









Born 14 1/2 months ago.

Back on topic:
so I should see the series before the movie ... but presumably that would involve many hours of TV on DVD? and presumably the series is rentable?


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Skittles said:


> WalMart had it for $16.87, if I recall correctly. And IIRC, Best Buy had it at $17.89 or so.


News from the _Serenity_ DVD front lines --

Just bought my Widescreen copy at Best Buy here in Brick, NJ for $17.99 -- the store was packed with Christmas shoppers. So, I bring my purchase to the next available cashier who says, "What is this movie? Everyone is buying this today! Is it good?" At which point I was happy to give him an abbreviated history of how it was a show on FOX called _Firefly_, only made 14 episodes, show had achieved cult status - enough so that they were able to make a feature film...yada, yada, yada.

To which the cashier replied: "This looks cool! I'm going to go buy this DVD on my break."

As a relative newbie to the _Firefly_ fold, I consider this the first new passenger I've brought aboard Serenity.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I just got back from getting my copy. There's no liner inside, just an add for BG. That seems kind of skimpy. 

tk


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Marco said:


> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been involved in some sort of Human-Dalmation mutant conjoined twins experiment gone awry???


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Marco said:


> Back on topic:
> so I should see the series before the movie ... but presumably that would involve many hours of TV on DVD? and presumably the series is rentable?


Yes, it's rentable, buyable, it's out there. 

There were only 14 episodes to the series (it's a 4 DVD set), so it isn't even a really huge time committment to watch it. You'll wish there was a lot more...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dcheesi said:


> The problem is that Joss left it at a very good stopping point. I can see him doing more "little" stories, maybe in comic form, but I just don't see any room for another BDMovie after this one. He did the epic thing, and wrapped up a lot of loose ends and big mysteries. For a second movie, he'd have to go even bigger (as with any sequel), which I don't see happening here...


I don't disagree, mostly. We already know for a fact that there will be more stories via comics and novels, but Joss has left the door open for revisiting the 'verse on the big screen. I'm not saying it's likely or not, just that it is not a closed issue. I choose to be optimistic, but I could certainly be wrong.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

hefe said:


> Yes, it's rentable, buyable, it's out there.
> 
> There were only 14 episodes to the series (it's a 4 DVD set), so it isn't even a really huge time committment to watch it. You'll wish there was a lot more...


this is the first set of DVDs I broke encryption on specifically to give to other people. Now don't get mad  I loan them my "get on board" copies for say a week. Then I get them back to give to someone else. I think 3 people have bought their own set after seeing my copies.

I am debating doing that with the movie but since many people treat a movie as a one off, it may not sell as many.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

pendragn said:


> I just got back from getting my copy. There's no liner inside, just an add for BG. That seems kind of skimpy.
> 
> tk


You're looking at it wrong. The cheaper they can make these, the more they'll make off each sale and the more profit the movie makes. Thus, chance for sequel.

So a lightweight packaged DVD is good news!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> this is the first set of DVDs I broke encryption on specifically to give to other people. Now don't get mad  I loan them my "get on board" copies for say a week. Then I get them back to give to someone else. I think 3 people have bought their own set after seeing my copies.
> 
> I am debating doing that with the movie but since many people treat a movie as a one off, it may not sell as many.


I just backed them up on the hard drive, then loaned out the originals one disc at a time. It's much easier for people to understand that it's a just loaner when it's not a homemade copy that you could make more of...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Real Firefly fans make Firefly cookies.... 

http://www.livejournal.com/community/fireflyfans/504115.html


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

dcheesi said:


> The problem is that Joss left it at a very good stopping point. I can see him doing more "little" stories, maybe in comic form,


In one of Joss's fairly recent interviews he mentioned that he was thinking about / planning to do another 3 comic set for Firefly/Serenity.

(And toying with the idea of making a comic that was a canonical "season 8" of Buffy).


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Marco said:


> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly you might as well buy it, if you rent it you will most likely end up buyig it anyway, I have no other DVD I've watched more times.

Emily


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Several people said on the browncoats board that there weren't many copies left when they bought it. I got mine at wal-mart this morning and of course LOVED IT! I'm so glad they included Joss's intro at the screenings! 

Emily


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

U already watched it emily? geesh!

I want it but I cannot buy it for myself since I will probably get it for xmas. But Im going to buy a copy later for one of my xmas gifts for someone so... I can at least drool over the dvd packaging for a week.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Yep, benefit of being a stay at home mom, occasionally you can just sit in the recliner and watch TV all day! I've already seen the movie several times in the theater so I watched all the special features. 


Emily


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

mmmMmmM extras


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Oh and for those who don't know there is an easter egg. You take the curser to "play" and hit "left" and hit enter. 

Emily


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

CharlieW said:


> News from the _Serenity_ DVD front lines --
> 
> Just bought my Widescreen copy at Best Buy here


At my local Best Buy, I purchased two copies (one as a gift, the other for me since I couldn't wait for my Amazon order to ship and I can use that as a loaner when it arrives) and the cashier's face lit up when he saw what I was buying and asked if I was a Browncoat. It's always fun running into someone familiar with the 'verse.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I had to dig a bit to find the WS versions. The shelves were all empty, well they had FS versions bu them don't count for anything. Finally found a few on the table over by the cattle er I mean checkout area.

My checker asked me, "What is that movie?"
I said, "Have you heard of the series 'Firefly'?"
He said, "Yeah"
I was thinking "yeah right" but said something about it being a movie wth the same chacters etc He was just kinda lookin at me.

I want your cashier HiddenSky, mine was defective.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My local Costco had plenty of both versions - $18.39. I bought two for gifts. Amazon now says they're preparing mine for shipment.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

DVD Talk review - Highly Recommended - http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/read.php?ID=19247


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

rkester said:


> U already watched it emily? geesh!
> 
> I want it but I cannot buy it for myself since I will probably get it for xmas. But Im going to buy a copy later for one of my xmas gifts for someone so... I can at least drool over the dvd packaging for a week.


Same here. Dying to get this but I'm pretty sure I'm getting it for Christmas.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

hefe said:


> OK, this article has an unfortunate title. I don't think Joss has said he is giving up. He just has other things to concentrate on, and we'll see how much more support via DVD Serenity gets...
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1141343_1_0_,00.html


...And, the rebuttal: http://whedonesque.com/comments/9027#101124 
I still reserve the right to be a pessimist, however...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> Same here. Dying to get this but I'm pretty sure I'm getting it for Christmas.


Ditto for me, except I _know_ I'm getting it for Christmas. I even emailed my sister-in-law today to remind her that Serenity had been released, and she replied that my bro-in-law had already gone out and picked one up for me.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

rkester said:


> I had to dig a bit to find the WS versions. The shelves were all empty, well they had FS versions bu them don't count for anything. Finally found a few on the table over by the cattle er I mean checkout area.
> 
> My checker asked me, "What is that movie?"
> I said, "Have you heard of the series 'Firefly'?"
> ...


I'm pretty sure the guy that was putting out the UMD (for PSP) copies of the movie didn't have a clue what he was putting out. I was just about to ask where the @#[email protected] the UMD copies were at the Best Buy when the poor guy brought a handful of materials -- including a few UMDs of Serenity and other titles -- out to put on the "new release" table. I pointed at the UMDs in his hand and said one please. He started to hand me some other title and I repointed and corrected him -- SERENITY please!

With that I took the UMD and the Widescreen DVD up to the cash register and then was on my way to work.

I broke my own "don't want to buy stuff in UMD format" since it doesn't play on the big screens, etc., rules (which I've broken a few other times already, but not that often, and so far, except for "Office Space" all such purchases have been of used UMDs so I could catch a great price break). For this title, it's well worth it, no matter how much I might want to stick primarily with DVD formats.

The UMD doesn't include all of the bonuses on the DVD, but there are a few there: What's in a _Firefly_ which is the "See how Zoic visual effects studios helped bring Joss' unique vision to the big screen."

There's also Re-lighting the _Firefly_ which is the "story of how a television show gained enough of a cult following to become a major feature film."

The DVD of course has all of the features, and I'm looking forward to enjoying every last bit of 'em.

As far as cashiers, I'm pretty sure that there wasn't a cashier on duty at the Bowie Best Buy that would have had a clue about Firefly or Serenity. Not trying to generalize, but I think they all would have been into completely different stuff. :down:


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

When I went to target they had it for $16.99. There were only 3 Widescreen copies left, but they had tons of fullscreen.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

minorthr said:


> When I went to target they had it for $16.99. There were only 3 Widescreen copies left, but they had tons of fullscreen.


That always seems to be the case. When, oh when, will they learn?


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

At my Wal-Mart they had two full slots* of FS, and only _one_ half-empty slot of WS. Were they really expecting that many FS sales?

Not only that, but they had the regular price on each slot, with a Sale sticker over one of the FS slots only; and the sticker specifically mentioned "FS" in the description. I had to ask for a price check to be sure that the sale applied to WS as well 

*(rack/row/stack/whatever you call 'em)


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

emandbri said:


> Oh and for those who don't know there is an easter egg. You take the curser to "play" and hit "left" and hit enter.
> 
> Emily


-chucke- The easter egg was great.-grin-

Anyways, I ended up goin' to Target, Circuit City, and Best Buy before I got my copy. Each place had a bunch of FS and WS versions.

Why did I end up trapsing to all three stores if they all had copies? Because noone had copies of BSG S1. I wanted to use the $10 coupon, and I was finally able to get a copy of BSG S1 at Best Buy(someone found it in the back).


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Ran across this, kinda neat:

http://quizilla.com/users/MeldeX/quizzes/

BTW: I'm Wash!  http://quizilla.com/cgi-bin/result/result.pl


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> -chucke- The easter egg was great.-grin-
> 
> Anyways, I ended up goin' to Target, Circuit City, and Best Buy before I got my copy. Each place had a bunch of FS and WS versions.
> 
> Why did I end up trapsing to all three stores if they all had copies? Because noone had copies of BSG S1. I wanted to use the $10 coupon, and I was finally able to get a copy of BSG S1 at Best Buy(someone found it in the back).


My Wal-Mart copies didn't even have the coupon?! I didn't know anything about it until I got my Amazon pre-order yesterday (which didn't so me much good since it's a checkout coupon  ).

Fortunately I planned to wait on the BSG season 2 sets anyway (still holding out for a single box at some point...)


----------



## jstr (Sep 25, 2005)

Ingersoll said:


> http://www.dvdtimes.co.uk/content.php?contentid=59075
> 
> OK, who's got the best price?


I got mine at WalMart in San Jose, CA for $13.87. They had loads of both FS and WS versions.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Hot Topic is now carrying Serenity t-shirts (online at least). Since I already have the logo shirt, I ordered the "Browncoat" and "My Turn" shirts. Now to sit back and wait for them to arrive, along with the "Joss Whedon is my Master Now" shirt (which is on sale at the moment) from Thinkgeek.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Another Joss interview...

http://www.bullz-eye.com/mguide/interviews/2005/joss_whedon.htm

I like this part...



> *BE:* I know youre working on a Serenity comic book, but do you have visions of a follow-up Serenity movie, even if its straight to DVD?
> 
> *JW:* Uh, you know, I have every vision. Even an opera. Its very beautiful, very beautiful, full of pain, but full of love. (Laughs) Ultimately, you know, Im just waiting to see how things fall out. The DVD sales will, of course, affect the future of the Serenity world...or universe, I should say. But I cant predict that any better than I could predict what would happen at the box office, so Im just waiting to see, and Ill just keep waiting until someone comes to me and says, More TV! More movies! Or whatever it is. Whatever format it is. If its a chance to work with these actors again, to live in this world again, Im there!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, I keep re-watching one outtake in particular. I think they should've left it in the movie. 


Spoiler



Mal: Get these bodies together.
Zoe: We got time for grave digging?
Mal: Zoe, you and Simon are going to rope them together. 5 or 6 of them. I want them laid out on the nose of our ship.
Simon: Are you insane?
Mal: Put Book front and center, he's our friend. Kaylee, find that kid who is taking a dirt nap with Baby Jesus, we need a hood ornament. Jayne, try not to steal too much of their sh*t. Wash...


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, I keep re-watching one outtake in particular.


Nathan is great when he cuts loose. I also loved his alternate reading of the word "TRAP!" in that other outtake.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> Hot Topic is now carrying Serenity t-shirts (online at least). Since I already have the logo shirt, I ordered the "Browncoat" and "My Turn" shirts. Now to sit back and wait for them to arrive, along with the "Joss Whedon is my Master Now" shirt (which is on sale at the moment) from Thinkgeek.


Aaarrggh! They only have small and medium of the logo shirt! I've been trying to get one of these for months. They always wind up way to expensive on Ebay. I wonder if the brick and morter stores will have them? I know our local malls have Hot Topic.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

The Easter Egg is a must. I've got the darned Fruity Oaty Bar song stuck in my head, now, though. Looks like some people have put it online already:

http://webpages.charter.net/danregal/Serenity/fruityoatybar.mp3

http://www.theidlekind.com/FruityOatyBar.swf

Also Cafe Press is selling a number of items with the Fruity Oaty Bars cartoon characters:

http://www.cafepress.com/fireflycargobay/1008422


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

OK, but the Serenity threads would have been enough. More than that, and you look like a spammer.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

BeanMeScot said:


> Aaarrggh! They only have small and medium of the logo shirt! I've been trying to get one of these for months. They always wind up way to expensive on Ebay. I wonder if the brick and morter stores will have them? I know our local malls have Hot Topic.


Wow, they must have sold out fast because they did have all the sizes when I made my original post. There's a post on the movie boards that says they have been spotted in a mall store, although another poster said their Hot Topic didn't have them. I'd give your local store a call and check.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I did not get Serenity for xmas. Sooo I have to go buy it. Which means I have to wait until monday to even get a chance to go get it. what a bummer, lol.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

rkester said:


> Well, I did not get Serenity for xmas. Sooo I have to go buy it. Which means I have to wait until monday to even get a chance to go get it. what a bummer, lol.


Tower is open 365 days a year until midnight


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

We don't have tower stores here. The only things open are convience stores and one or 2 grocerys. Not in a huge hurry, will get it monday.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I didn't get Serenity, but I did get Firefly. 

I'll just have to get the big damn movie myself.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Got mine while out. Actually went out specifically to get it and flip a 360.

Traffic was a *****. The line at BB was a bizzle. And I got the moizzle noizzle in widescreenizzle. Wordizzle to your verse.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Heh, DeeDee picked one up for me for Christmas, but all she could find was fullscreen... I wanted to introduce my BIL to Serenity so I got him one, except I picked up widescreen. He has a non-widescreen big screen and I have an HDTV so she and I swapped...


----------



## kc2jib (Feb 23, 2004)

Got it for Christmas and loved it. I just bought the Novel from amazon and the comic books from ebay. Looking forward to reading them.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Joss talks about the future of Firefly:

"My short-lived series _Firefly_ was the basis of the epic action film "Serenity," and the future will see even more incarnations of this visionary work, as it returns to TV as _Serenity the Firefly Years_, then back to film as "Firefly: Serenity's Sequel," back to TV as _Serenifly_, and finally end as the direct-to-eyeglasses series _Choose a Damn Name Already_."

Obviously tongue-in-cheek, found in the Dec. 26-Jan. 1 issue of TV Guide.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Like I said, got mine for Christmas. Watched the intro first, then the movie, then (slowly, over the last 2 nights) the extras. I started watching the movie over again last night with the commentary on, but it was _really_ late, so I only got about 20 minutes in.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been out of it lately, holiday + all these new toys etc. So im finding it hard to sit down and watch a movie start to finish. Last night, I specially didnt turn on the Xbox 360 or do anything so I could watch Serenity. I got maybe 30-45 minutes in and then my brane got sidetracked.

Going to try again tonight I guess. I did watch the intro and look at the extras briefly. Love extras.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone have the companion book? I so want something cool and Firefly-fan-friendly to look at when Im analog. There was mention of comics too?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Any idea when we will know how the DVDs are selling?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> Any idea when we will know how the DVDs are selling?


Not specifically, but currently #2 at Amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/new-for-you/top-sellers/-/dvd/all/dvd/0/1/1/104-6945862-2376729


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Was wodnering same. I know I bought 2 (one gift one for self). Did a quick search didnt find anything...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

rkester said:


> Anyone have the companion book? I so want something cool and Firefly-fan-friendly to look at when Im analog. There was mention of comics too?


I didn't get it as a gift, so I have ordered it. I've heard good things about the companion book.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm sure we'll never see another episode/movie but it would be nice if it sold several million DVDs. 40 Year Old Virgin has sold roughly 4M DVDs thus far for a total of $65M! There is definitely some profit to be made on DVDs!


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

> Anyone have the companion book? I so want something cool and Firefly-fan-friendly to look at when Im analog. There was mention of comics too?


I have the visual companion book and definitely recommend it. It has the shooting script with photos (including the deleted scenes) and is chock full of information on _Serenity_ with a nice Joss interview.

The comics are due out as a graphic novel compilation at the end of January, so you may just want to wait for that release. They fill in the gap between the end of _Firefly_ and the start of _Serenity_.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone have a good link to the comics if they are available?


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

rkester said:


> Anyone have a good link to the comics if they are available?


There were three issues with three variant covers each and they had to reprint them due to demand. If you just want one copy of each issue to read, Things From Another World still has copies of all three issues available for $2.99 each.

I have an extra copy of #2 (Book) and #3 (Simon) (both first printing) if you want to get them from me, but no extra #1s. I have some other _Serenity_ stuff sitting around, too. PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's also a trade paperback collection currently scheduled for January 25 (although Dark Horse is notorious for missing shipping dates)...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> Wow, they must have sold out fast because they did have all the sizes when I made my original post. There's a post on the movie boards that says they have been spotted in a mall store, although another poster said their Hot Topic didn't have them. I'd give your local store a call and check.


Now they are completely sold out. I went by the brick and morter at the mall. They had never heard of the shirt. <sigh>


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

The manager dude at the B&M in Mall of America told me on November 21st, "Oh, yeah, I don't have a finalized date for Serenity schwag, but it should be here by the time the DVD rolls out."


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

BeanMeScot said:


> Now they are completely sold out. I went by the brick and morter at the mall. They had never heard of the shirt. <sigh>


 I hope they get them back in stock online or in the b&m stores soon.

I had to stop by the mall for an errand yesterday so I went into Hot Topic and asked if they had them in the store. They didn't (and hadn't had them in) but the person said that was the third or fourth time someone asked about _Serenity_ stuff recently.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

My Firefly and Serenity DVDs should arrive from Amazon today. I've only seen the Serenity trailer. I basically bought them because you all seem to love them so much. This exchange in the trailer sold me:

Mal: Do you want to run this ship?
Other guy: Yes.
Mal: Well, you can't.

I thought it was hilarious and my wife thought it was stupid. When that happens I know that something is really great.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

HiddenSky said:


> I hope they get them back in stock online or in the b&m stores soon.
> 
> I had to stop by the mall for an errand yesterday so I went into Hot Topic and asked if they had them in the store. They didn't (and hadn't had them in) but the person said that was the third or fourth time someone asked about _Serenity_ stuff recently.


Maybe the fact that they sold out quickly and people are asking will get them to make more quickly!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's a disturbing thing I noticed yesterday. I had to trek to Wal*Mart to buy a lamp and as I was walking past the huge DVD sales bins and displays I noticed they are offering Serenity in a two-pack.

With The Hulk.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wouldworker said:


> I thought it was hilarious and my wife thought it was stupid. When that happens I know that something is really great.


Sounds like an interesting marriage...


----------



## Earthshine (Sep 16, 2005)

I got my copy at wallyworld last week, and it was packaged w/The Hulk, for $20.00. They were also selling it alone for $17.00. So I got the pack and gave The Hulk to a friend w/ a pre teen boy-win win for me. The Firefly box set has come way down in price too. Think I'll get a set for my local library- bring some more into the verse...

Can't Take The Sky From Me!


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

wouldworker said:


> This exchange in the trailer sold me:
> 
> Mal: Do you want to run this ship?
> Other guy: Yes.
> Mal: Well, you can't.


Other guy = Jayne



> I thought it was hilarious and my wife thought it was stupid. When that happens I know that something is really great.


 Me too! She just rolled her eyes, and my smile grew wider.

Pretty good movie, but still makes me want more episodes...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Going to order the companion (not A companion) book today. woot.

Anything else I should buy without being totally obsessive?


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

_Finding Serenity_. Great book.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Just ordered both the companion and finding serenity.


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

Wal-mart does indeed have the Firefly box set for $19 and change... the lowest price I've seen. So if you haven't seen it or want to give it to a friend, WallyWorld is the place to go.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

rkester said:


> Going to order the companion (not A companion) book today. woot.
> 
> Anything else I should buy without being totally obsessive?


The Firefly Soundtrack.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

SparkleMotion said:


> Here's a disturbing thing I noticed yesterday. I had to trek to Wal*Mart to buy a lamp and as I was walking past the huge DVD sales bins and displays I noticed they are offering Serenity in a two-pack.
> 
> With The Hulk.


Hmmm. And yet I was at my local Best Buy yesterday, and Serenity was completely sold out...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2350565

Great price on the FF set! Makes me want to pick up a few to give to people!

Their website said out of stock however... wonder if stores have it in.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

wouldworker said:


> My Firefly and Serenity DVDs should arrive from Amazon today. I've only seen the Serenity trailer. I basically bought them because you all seem to love them so much. This exchange in the trailer sold me:
> 
> Mal: Do you want to run this ship?
> Other guy: Yes.
> ...


The series is full of snappy and clever dialog like that. I think you'll really like it.

I first watched the DVDs alone. I just assumed my wife wouldn't care to see it. She's not a sci-fi person at all. And then, a couple months later, they started airing the series on the Sci-Fi channel.

I had one episode on, _Bushwacked _ to be precise, while my wife was in the room. She thought it looked interesting enough to watch the episode through. She said, "hey, that's not bad, I wouldn't mind seeing another one." So I then watched the pilot episode with her, and she was hooked. She couldn't wait to see the rest, and I had to re-rent the DVD set so we could watch them all before the movie came out. You just never know...


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

The Browncoats site is closing down on January 3rd. 

Redeem those points! I wasn't close enough to get one of the t-shirts, so I settled for a patch.


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

Not much news, but here's something to stare at:


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Shiny!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IBIMB


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

ohhh lala Taco that was a nice pic  Them girls are sure pretty.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

theres a guy in the movie who i think is the leadsinger from korn... from the bar when river walks in. am i imagining that?

w3atching the movie again tonight. yea!


----------



## JediCowboyD (Feb 21, 2002)

Dear Lord! Is that River?!?!? She's putting them all the others to shame there!


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Jewel.....oh my.

I'll be in the engine room.


----------



## JediCowboyD (Feb 21, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> Jewel.....oh my.
> 
> I'll be in the engine room.


Adds a whole new mental picture to her first meeting with Mal, eh?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

JediCowboyD said:


> Adds a whole new mental picture to her first meeting with Mal, eh?


I HATE that scene.

That first engineer is such a freakin' tool, makes me sick thinking he bagged Kaylee.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

My books arrived, woot!!!

I thumbed thru both and they look like fun. I picked up finding serenity more just because it was cheap as a bundle with the companion but it actually looks very cool.

Thanks for the recommends - looking forward to reading both and sharing with my brother (who i got into the show aftre you guys got me into it)

r


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Some Serenity special effects discussed in the vfxblog...

I guess the sequence they discuss is something of a spoiler if you haven't seen the movie.


Spoiler



The crash landing of Serenity



http://www.vfxblog.com/vfx/2005/10/illusion_arts_b.html


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

rkester said:


> My books arrived, woot!!!
> 
> I thumbed thru both and they look like fun. I picked up finding serenity more just because it was cheap as a bundle with the companion but it actually looks very cool.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Amazon bundles, I looked at one of the ones they recommended for me, an' it was jus' the price of each thing added together. There was no additional savings. Anybody else seen this happen?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Another bit 'o news...

Serenity has been announced as one of the first titles that will be available in the Spring on the new HD-DVD format that Universal is backing.

http://ces.betanews.com/entry/Universal_Announces_HD_DVD_Lineup/1136453898



> Universal Pictures announced at the HD DVD press conference in Las Vegas Wednesday that it will have 10 titles available for the high-definition format's launch this spring. The studio will issue new and older movies on HD DVD throughout 2006.
> 
> Initial releases will include six new movies: "Jarhead," "Doom," "The 40-Year-Old Virgin," "Cinderella Man," "Serenity" and "The Bourne Supremacy," along with four older flicks: "The Chronicles of Riddick," "U-571," "Van Helsing," and "Apollo 13."


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I paid 12.21 for finding serenity and 13.57 for the visual companion and no shipping from amazon. i guess i didnt save anything on the bundle however thats the cheapest ive seen either book even searching places like bestbookbuys.com


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Van Helsing, lol! Not even worth putting out on DVD let alone HD! I guess someone wants to see it sucking in HD just the same.

I'll buy the HD version of Serenity for sure. As long as I can afford to buy an HD player!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

rkester said:


> I'll buy the HD version of Serenity for sure. As long as I can afford to buy an HD player!


That's the catch, I'm sure. Plus, who will want to buy an HD DVD player until a multiformat model comes out that supports both standards...


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

hefe said:


> That's the catch, I'm sure. Plus, who will want to buy an HD DVD player until a multiformat model comes out that supports both standards...


Samsung is rumored to be preparing one already: http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=28855


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, unless thigns change, it sounds like the PS3 will be the first and most affordable BluRay player. But like you said, most will want a multiformat player.

will I rush out and b uy the first stuff on the market, I dunno. if its $300 or less maybe. But how much am I really going to want to fork over for a HD-DVD or BluRay if I also hvae to buy the other... or buy one then end up having to get a multiformat player.

Is Serenity hot enough for me to spend that kind of bread... maybe. if you add the maybe 10 or so other must haves to the list (lotr, matrix, starwars movies, etc)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Bai Shen said:


> There was no additional savings. Anybody else seen this happen?


All the time.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dcheesi said:


> Samsung is rumored to be preparing one already: http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=28855


oh, I forgot to type "at a reasonable price." 

I don't know what the cost will be at introduction, I'm usually not that early of an adopter...

In any case, I need to not buy any more DVDs with this stuff right around the corner.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

hefe said:


> In any case, I need to not buy any more DVDs with this stuff right around the corner.


Ooh, good point; yet another reason to wait for a full-season release of _Galactica_... (it's shot in HD, you know)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dcheesi said:


> Ooh, good point; yet another reason to wait for a full-season release of _Galactica_... (it's shot in HD, you know)


I've seen some of the reruns on UHD.

I wish they would just simulcast the current episodes there.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

I just noticed that on Comcast Digital Cable, _Firefly_ is now available as a paid OnDemand feature in blocks of three episodes. It's $2.99 for each block and at least on my system, it was under Events and Specials as _Firefly/Serenity_.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

HiddenSky said:


> I just noticed that on Comcast Digital Cable, _Firefly_ is now available as a paid OnDemand feature in blocks of three episodes. It's $2.99 for each block and at least on my system, it was under Events and Specials as _Firefly/Serenity_.


Yes, it has something to do with their SciFi month.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I just got done listening to Joss' commentary on the DVD. It's very entertaining and he describes lots of "how we did this" bits that were enlightening.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Can Joss Whedon just give *one * definitive interview, please? 

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=17800


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

hefe said:


> Can Joss Whedon just give *one * definitive interview, please?
> 
> http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=17800


-chuckle-

"As long as I was able to service the characters..."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's also a trade paperback collection currently scheduled for January 25 (although Dark Horse is notorious for missing shipping dates)...


It is confirmed--it's in comic shops next Wednesday.

http://www.darkhorse.com/profile/profile.php?sku=10-759


----------



## sWampy (Dec 10, 2002)

Can't believe I haven't seen a topic on this.

http://www.fireflyseason2.com/BrowncoatProfile.asp



> Independents Push For Second Firefly Season
> Posted by ScuttleMonkey on Wednesday January 25, @05:47PM
> from the anything-to-bring-it-back dept.
> Sci-Fi Television
> ovanklot writes "It seems that Brilliant Screen Entertainment is looking to see if there is an audience for a second season of the science fiction show FireFly. From the article: 'It's possible that subscribers may choose one of three playback options; monthly DVD deliveries, TV On-Demand using your cable or satellite provider, or computer viewing via Streaming Download.'" They are asking folks to fill out a short survey to gather demographics for support in their efforts to get Fox to release the show to them. The site also stresses that they want neither money nor confidential personal information.


http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/01/25/2146257&from=rss


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Fan funded seasons will never work.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

sWampy said:


> Can't believe I haven't seen a topic on this.


That's because I was hoping no one would bring it up. The guy seems to be a total whackjob that is pushing this "second season." He's been virtually banned from most of the Browncoats boards.

He has no track record to speak of, and offers absolutely NOTHING that Joss couldn't do himself. It's the whole "Save Enterprise" thing all over again, where you had that whackjob claiming to be in talks with Paramount to move the whole show to Canada and resume filming.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

There was another fan funded TV season initiative recently. It was barely off the ground for a week before they shut down. While it's a very lofty goal to ask fans to contribute money, and it's probably obtainable with enough work.... Hollywood just doesn't work that way. 

And trust me, Fox will NEVER release the show. Not without a hefty price tag.


----------



## sWampy (Dec 10, 2002)

Well being on the front page of /. most likely will get the show more publicity than it or the movie has gotten before. It's truely amazing the small % of the country who has even knows the show exists.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I saw this topic - Skittles as last poster - thought for sure it would be good news... 

Why won't FOX release it? I'm not really up on how networks and such work - and would appreciate learning more. If it's an easy thing to type into a post... if not, maybe point me in a good research direction. (I'm also curious because of the rumours surrounding AD.)


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I think what's happening is that people saw what happened with the "Save Farscape" campaign and think that they can use that towards their cancelled show.... even if it is as great of a show as Firefly.

The only problem with that model is that, with Farscape, you had a show that had a long run... was expected to be continued into another (and possibly final) season and then had the rug pulled out from under it by SciFi. This got people pissed off and mobilized.

While their $ didn't bring the show back... the passion and actions that the people put forth helped bring "closure" to the series.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> I saw this topic - Skittles as last poster - thought for sure it would be good news...
> 
> Why won't FOX release it? I'm not really up on how networks and such work - and would appreciate learning more. If it's an easy thing to type into a post... if not, maybe point me in a good research direction. (I'm also curious because of the rumours surrounding AD.)


IIRC, Fox's original contract for the show says they own sole rights to the "Firefly" TV show for 10 years. There's still 6 more years left on that timeframe.

But if Fox's network executives have been paying attention (I think they have), they'll see that the boxed set for the TV show is still one of the top selling TV boxed sets (and DVDs) out there right now, and that the movie garnered enough press that there's still a marketable audience out there. So Fox would be pretty stupid to hand over the rights to the show without some kind of payment. Granted, the TV show wasn't the big hit they were expecting, but with the right marketing and the right support, the show *could* be huge in a re-release.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Very good info! Thank you!!
That makes perfect sense... and I certainly do hope that FOX is paying attention and not just sitting on it hoping folks will forget by the time the 6 years have passed. B/c unfortunately, some people may.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Skittles said:


> IIRC, Fox's original contract for the show says they own sole rights to the "Firefly" TV show for 10 years. There's still 6 more years left on that timeframe.
> 
> But if Fox's network executives have been paying attention (I think they have), they'll see that the boxed set for the TV show is still one of the top selling TV boxed sets (and DVDs) out there right now, and that the movie garnered enough press that there's still a marketable audience out there. So Fox would be pretty stupid to hand over the rights to the show without some kind of payment. Granted, the TV show wasn't the big hit they were expecting, but with the right marketing and the right support, the show *could* be huge in a re-release.


I'm pretty sure that's a rumor. In fact, I believe that The Signal podcast recently interviewed Chris Buchanan (who runs Joss' production company), and he basically stated that there is nothing out there from a "rights" issue that would preclude another series.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

DVD sales must not have been great. It has been over a month now and I haven't heard word one of a concrete sales number for the first month of release.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

On Amazon at this moment Serenity (widescreen edition) is #6 in the DVD Top Sellers, FireFly is #10.

That's got to count for something right?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

rkester said:


> On Amazon at this moment Serenity (widescreen edition) is #6 in the DVD Top Sellers, FireFly is #10.
> 
> That's got to count for something right?


Yep. It counts for 16.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a rumor. In fact, I believe that The Signal podcast recently interviewed Chris Buchanan (who runs Joss' production company), and he basically stated that there is nothing out there from a "rights" issue that would preclude another series.


If that's the case, then I'm a lot more gorram excited about someone bringing this puppy back.

It bugs me that I can't place where I heard that 10 year comment though. :/


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Not holding my breath for a new FF show or movie. It's been done well, and sent to bed well. No need to ruin it with a horrible new season or pull an elvis ya know?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

rkester said:


> Not holding my breath for a new FF show or movie. It's been done well, and sent to bed well. No need to ruin it with a horrible new season or pull an elvis ya know?


AfterSerenity?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Skittles said:


> If that's the case, then I'm a lot more gorram excited about someone bringing this puppy back.
> 
> It bugs me that I can't place where I heard that 10 year comment though. :/


I've heard it before too...it's probably a lot more convoluted though...

On one hand, I don't understand what sense it makes to have a deal that allows the network to cancel, kill and bury a project. It would seem to me that there would be some boilerplate escape language in there. What benefit to the newtork is it to stick the thing in a closet to gather dust???

The only reason they should not want other networks to have it is that it would make money for the other guy, and not them...and if that's the case, then they have the ability to make that money by making the show, but if they won't make the show, they must believe it's a loser. And if it's a loser, why should they give a ruttin' rat over who else gives it a shot???

My head hurts.

But in the end, it's all about money. Someone can certainly buy the rights if they wish...I just can't believe that there's nothing that can be done. More believable to me is that those involved with the show have moved on and it would be too hard to reassemble anything close to what they had.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Skittles said:


> It bugs me that I can't place where I heard that 10 year comment though. :/


Well, the rumor was definitely out there. IIRC, in the interview itself, one of the Signal co-hosts mentions that they've heard a 10-year rumor, and even a 20-year rumor. I'd have to go back and listen to it, but IIRC, Buchanan even said that after Fox pulled the plug that Joss went into the head honcho's office (Gail Berman? Can't recall) and asked for permission to shop the series around to another network, and was given the go-ahead to do so.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Just waiting for FOX to announce a spin off, "Jayne", where Jayne moves off Serenity and to New LA to pursue a career in the music industry.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

FYI for all you Serenity geeks. 

DVD easter egg:
http://www.dvdtalk.com/eggs/read.php?ID=776


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Alfer2003 said:


> FYI for all you Serenity geeks.
> 
> DVD easter egg:
> http://www.dvdtalk.com/eggs/read.php?ID=776


Thanks for Smeeking


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I wanted more easter eggs! 

I was hoping maybe for some hidden outtakes or something but the commerical was cool!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Take this with a grain of salt but you can get a little excited.

From Kristin at E! online:



> A friend just saw Nate Fillion, Summer Glau and Gina Torres coming out of one of the exec buildings at Paramount where they are putting together the new CW unit.
> 
> Hmmmmm? Will Firefly fly again?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Dont tease us man. We want facts. Copies of written contracts, proof! WE NEED PROOF!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

We all know Joss is way too busy these days to be involved. I will get really excited when I hear that Minear has been hovering around The CW.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If they were bringing back the show, they'd be talking to producers, not actors.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Never gonna happen. Doesn't appear DVD sales were that brisk. Serenity was a flash in the pan on the DVD charts. Can't imagine the show coming back in the wake of both box office and DVD "failure".


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

A second movie would happen before a series. Whedon has expressed that he would rather do a movie.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jan 15, 2003)

Alternate possibility: "Gee, these actors worked well together.... Is there another project that might fit them?"


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe they were just there to visit Jayne. In his bunk.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Just a tidbit for Serenity fans. Our own Morena Baccarin had a VERY minor (as in she was visible in the background with a main charachter) on the last episode of the O.C. Just want to prove how much of a Browncoat I am


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

brianp6621 said:


> Just a tidbit for Serenity fans. Our own Morena Baccarin had a VERY minor (as in she was visible in the background with a main charachter) on the last episode of the O.C. Just want to prove how much of a Browncoat I am


I _thought_ that was her, I just didn't check (i.e. credits or IMDB) to make sure. I figure we'll find out for sure this week.

Good catch, though.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> Never gonna happen. Doesn't appear DVD sales were that brisk. Serenity was a flash in the pan on the DVD charts. Can't imagine the show coming back in the wake of both box office and DVD "failure".


Well, it's still #21 on Amazon's sales list (it was #15 yesterday, but a bunch of pre-releases were announced today, like HP4 and the -Cles of Narnia, among others).

Nearly 6 weeks post-release that not's too bad.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I _thought_ that was her, I just didn't check (i.e. credits or IMDB) to make sure. I figure we'll find out for sure this week.
> 
> Good catch, though.


Actually I didn't even check it elsewhere. I'm assuming she was credited though.

Edit...
Yep on IMDB.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

brianp6621 said:


> Actually I didn't even check it elsewhere. I'm assuming she was credited though.
> 
> Edit...
> Yep on IMDB.


Her name was in the opening credits, too.

tk


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Well, it's still #21 on Amazon's sales list (it was #15 yesterday, but a bunch of pre-releases were announced today, like HP4 and the -Cles of Narnia, among others).
> 
> Nearly 6 weeks post-release that not's too bad.


But look at real charts from Billboard or The Hollywood Reporter. Ones that list not only sales but rental revenue. Serenity is nowhere to be found. It showed up at number 3 after its first week then disappeared altogether.

I wanted Serenity to succeed as much (if not more) than the next guy but the sad fact is that it failed as miserably on DVD as it did in theaters. I can't imagine anyone giving Firefly or Serenity another shot. Unless it was a direct to TV/DVD movie filmed on a shoestring budget. Hell, I'd be glad to have that!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> But look at real charts from Billboard or The Hollywood Reporter. Ones that list not only sales but rental revenue. Serenity is nowhere to be found. It showed up at number 3 after its first week then disappeared altogether.
> 
> I wanted Serenity to succeed as much (if not more) than the next guy but the sad fact is that it failed as miserably on DVD as it did in theaters. I can't imagine anyone giving Firefly or Serenity another shot. Unless it was a direct to TV/DVD movie filmed on a shoestring budget. Hell, I'd be glad to have that!


I'll agree that the rental numbers are way down (it hasn't made the top 35 in the last 2 weeks), but I kind of liken that to the box office numbers - most people are stupid and would rather see dreck. But the DVD sales figures, OTOH, are quite promising, IMO. For the week ending 1/29/06 Video Business Online has _Serenity_ ranked #13 overall in DVD sales (which is better than every other movie that's been out as long - 6 weeks - or longer, except for _The 40-Year-Old Virgin_), and lists its ranking at the following sites:

Amazon - 4th
Blockbuster - 15th
Buy.com - 3rd
DVD Empire - 13th
Half.com - 9th

I would argue that DVD sales are going to be more significant, because they are more akin to the sales for _Firefly_ - which is still top 10 in TV-DVD sales, more than 2 years after release - because DVD sales are what allowed the movie to get made in the first place.

I would agree that it's a long shot to get a Serenity 2 or Firefly: the 2nd season, but it was a longshot to get a major motion picture made from a cancelled TV show, and we know how that worked out.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Joss posted this today about the CW rumors:



> Abusing links is the only way I know how to live. But I am here with a purpose, my friends. Call me joss Whedon: Rumor Crusher! (Or "Mister Fendendo", if we're being intimate.)
> 
> Since everyone's all abuzz with the CW rumor, I have to get all official and say: WE'VE STARTED FILMING NEW EPISODES! Of Dateline. I'm such a troll.
> 
> ...


http://whedonesque.com/comments/9548


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> Never gonna happen. Doesn't appear DVD sales were that brisk. Serenity was a flash in the pan on the DVD charts. Can't imagine the show coming back in the wake of both box office and DVD "failure".


Speaking of which....

Newsarama announced today that Serenity has sold over 2 million copies on DVD. They've stated that the combined profits from the box office revenues, DVD rentals, and DVD/UMD sales for Serenity have now pushed it from red to black, and the movie has actually turned a profit for Universal. So it's really not a "failure". By Universal standards, that's quite good.

Also, the TV show's sales were staggering, and it still continues to sell well... it was the number one boxed set for sale on Amazon for weeks.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Interesting news! Thanks!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Skittles said:


> Speaking of which....
> 
> Newsarama announced today that Serenity has sold over 2 million copies on DVD. They've stated that the combined profits from the box office revenues, DVD rentals, and DVD/UMD sales for Serenity have now pushed it from red to black, and the movie has actually turned a profit for Universal. So it's really not a "failure". By Universal standards, that's quite good.
> 
> Also, the TV show's sales were staggering, and it still continues to sell well... it was the number one boxed set for sale on Amazon for weeks.


Does anyone monitor PPV views? I know it hit PPV fairly late (beginning of this month, I believe), but since then, the PPV preview channel has been pushing the movie fairly hard.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Funny... how is it that we knew it rocked and somehow many people had no clue. but yet they are willing to pay good money to go see Big Mommas House II or some other movie that causes suicide to rise when airing.

There should be a world wide firefly awareness campaign. Or at least a truck driving thru neighborhoods spraying mind altering gas on people. I mean, people do think WWE or WWF is fun and good and they like nascar so theres no accounting for taste.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

speaking of PPV, any idea of it will hit the HD PPV channel on DTV? Id pay to watch it again for the 34934th time in HD.

(safari does not like this forum software, angry makes me)


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

It seems to me that Universal might be willing to back a sequel. Here is my thinking. There are people who saw the movie in theaters, those who rented it, those who bought it and then showed it to friends and family, and added those who will watch it on TV (I can't remember when this is but it has already been scheduled). All of these people SHOULD be willing to go see the next movie which means more people will see it when it comes out. I'm also wondering if the rental numbers aren't strong because so many people who saw it in the theater bought it instead of rented it. 

Emily


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Serenity: #29 on Amazon
Firefly: #19

Jay - Read the book "Serenity - Those Left Behind" yet? Came out at the end of January


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Serenity: #29 on Amazon
> Firefly: #19
> 
> Jay - Read the book "Serenity - Those Left Behind" yet? Came out at the end of January


That's just the collection of the previous Serenity comics, right? If it is, I passed on it, since I already have the individual comics (one of each cover for saving, plus an extra one for reading).

I'm holding out for Keith R.A. DeCandido's novel "Mirror Image" in June. I am a HUGE fan of DeCandido's Trek work, and think he'll do wonders with Mirror Image.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Skittles said:


> Speaking of which....
> 
> Newsarama announced today that Serenity has sold over 2 million copies on DVD. They've stated that the combined profits from the box office revenues, DVD rentals, and DVD/UMD sales for Serenity have now pushed it from red to black, and the movie has actually turned a profit for Universal. So it's really not a "failure". By Universal standards, that's quite good.
> 
> Also, the TV show's sales were staggering, and it still continues to sell well... it was the number one boxed set for sale on Amazon for weeks.


Freakin' finally. I've been waiting for someone to post sales numbers.

The production budget of Serenity was $39M. Worldwide box office it brought it $38M. No idea if advertising was included in the $39M budget but you know it couldn't have been cheap. Good to know they at least made their money back.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> No idea if advertising was included in the $39M budget but you know it couldn't have been cheap.


There was advertising?

Just kidding, but the ad budget couldn't have been that large.

I did see the commercials on the Sci Fi channel, a _few _ commercials on the major networks, but then I saw no billboards, no interviews on the entertainment or news programs, no organized publicity that I can recall...


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

This article has some estimated numbers on the ad budget, etc.

http://www.sliceofscifi.com/archives/dvd_sales_push_serenity_over_the_top.html


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

If they really spent $10 mil on advertising, whoever ran that campaign should be fired.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

dcheesi said:


> This article has some estimated numbers on the ad budget, etc.
> 
> http://www.sliceofscifi.com/archives/dvd_sales_push_serenity_over_the_top.html


Great article. :up:


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

When we were in St. Louis we always listened to mike and max at the movies on the radio but they don't have it here in Omaha. I was listening to an old signal they said they had serenity on their show and then I discovered they had podcasts! I e-mailed Mike to see if I could get a copy of it and they sent it to me! The link didn't work long and I though others might want to hear it as well and I e-mailed him again to see if I could get it up again and he did! He said it will be up for about a week. I haven't had a chance to listen to it yet but the signal said they liked the movie.

http://www.maxandmike.com/serenity.html

Emily


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

hefe said:


> There was advertising?
> 
> Just kidding, but the ad budget couldn't have been that large.
> 
> I did see the commercials on the Sci Fi channel, a _few _ commercials on the major networks, but then I saw no billboards, no interviews on the entertainment or news programs, no organized publicity that I can recall...


They relied heavily on word of mouth. That was the reason for those endless "special preview" viewings they did in various cities prior to the movie's wide release.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

So I was at Universal Studios last week, and I took the tour.

The tram passed something that I instantly recognized from a distance.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Ooh, I'll be in LA next month....I'll be sure to add the USH tram tour to my list!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

HiddenSky said:


> Ooh, I'll be in LA next month....I'll be sure to add the USH tram tour to my list!


Make sure you sit on the left side for an unobstructed view.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Not really new news, but cool anyway.

http://www.icv2.com/articles/news/8494.html

*'Serenity' First Universal Title on HD DVD
Debuting Next Week*

"Only a relatively small number of films are slated to be released in the high def format this year, with studios hoping that some film, perhaps a cult hit with a strongly motivated following like Serenity, will become The Matrix of the new high definition format."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If I had $500 to spend on what will likely be a disposable unit, I'd be out in line to buy the Toshiba HD-DVD unit.

I say disposable because it's the first generation, meaning that some of what will develop as the standard is really put into place will likely not be in the first units; also, we still don't know for certain which (BluRay or HD-DVD) will be the final standard.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

While I'd rather see HD-DVD prevail over Blu-Ray, I have a sneaking suspicion that both formats are going to bomb.
At least, I'll go along with Loadstar and wait until it shakes out.

(Stares at laserdisc player in the corner)


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Yep.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I want the HD Serenity! Me want me want!


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Soooo.... 500 bucks for a player, and maybe 35 for the disc.

Yeah...yeah, that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Anybody else... on a whim... run "Serenity" in the 2.35:1 aspect? Took a look at it that way last night. Became very evident that it was intentionally shot to work beautifully w/16:9 displays: the framing, even the credits, are nearly flawless. Gonna be a great HD presentation.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dansee said:


> Anybody else... on a whim... run "Serenity" in the 2.35:1 aspect? Took a look at it that way last night. Became very evident that it was intentionally shot to work beautifully w/16:9 displays: the framing, even the credits, are nearly flawless. Gonna be a great HD presentation.


I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. The DVD is 2.35:1...how else would I watch it?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dansee said:


> Anybody else... on a whim... run "Serenity" in the 2.35:1 aspect? Took a look at it that way last night. Became very evident that it was intentionally shot to work beautifully w/16:9 displays: the framing, even the credits, are nearly flawless. Gonna be a great HD presentation.


Do you mean zooming it to 1.78:1 (16:9)?


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Do you mean zooming it to 1.78:1 (16:9)?


Sorry... yes. That's what I meant. Was running out the door when I posted, and didn't pay attention.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I see Amazon has the link and preorder for the HD-DVD on their site... says April 18th.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3044984-2380103?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=130


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

rkester said:


> I see Amazon has the link and preorder for the HD-DVD on their site... says April 18th.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3044984-2380103?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=130


Fry's is advertising HD DVDs for this coming week. They didn't show Serenity but they probably wouldn't show all of them.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone pick up their HD-DVD yet? Im getting mine after work. Not sure what to do with it since there are no players but it will be fun to own and go "heres my HD-DVD of Serenity". lol


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Toshiba players, and copies of "Serenity," are available five minutes away... I'm so close to pulling the trigger on the thing. Must. Resist. UMF.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

They have players? What, I thought that the players were postponed for a month!?! And i just spent all my paycheck on bills. Waht was I thinking!!!


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

rkester said:


> They have players? What, I thought that the players were postponed for a month!?! And i just spent all my paycheck on bills. Waht was I thinking!!!


In stock at the Best Buy right up the road. Tis a wicked temptation.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

rkester said:


> They have players? What, I thought that the players were postponed for a month!?! And i just spent all my paycheck on bills. Waht was I thinking!!!


The hardware (the Toshiba HD-A1) came out a few days before the software. Odd. Interesting reading here (courtesy AVSForum.com) about first impressions on the player and movies.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Crutchfield has the Toshiba. Use Code: PA440 for $40 off.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I want to make sure I understand. You need a HD TV and a HD DVD player in order to make it work? Just wanted to make sure. Why oh why won't one of our TVs break! 

Emily


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

this is the suck. I had budgeted for next month. I guess its ok so I can get a movie or 2 beyond serenity.

Looking forward to watching it in HD. Anyone here who gets the player and Serenity please let us know how it go!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

emandbri said:


> I want to make sure I understand. You need a HD TV and a HD DVD player in order to make it work? Just wanted to make sure. Why oh why won't one of our TVs break!
> 
> Emily


My sledgehammer and I can be hired if you need some "remodeling" done.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Technically you don't need a HD-DVD player or HDTV to make it work. It will work fine as a coaster or frisbee with no extra hardware.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> Technically you don't need a HD-DVD player or HDTV to make it work. It will work fine as a coaster or frisbee with no extra hardware.


And I'm sure if you framed it it would look lovely on your wall.

Seriously, though, I'm not even a little bit tempted at this point. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have some form of HD DVD, but no way am I going to pay a premium for the player, and load up on discs, only to guess wrong. By the time the war is over, I'm sure the prices on the players will come down nicely, to the point where $500 will get you the top of the line, not some stripped-down model that can't even display the full quality of the disc's image (the Toshiba that's out will "only" play 1080i, not the 1080p that is the HD DVD standard).


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> By the time the war is over, I'm sure the prices on the players will come down nicely, to the point where $500 will get you the top of the line, not some stripped-down model that can't even display the full quality of the disc's image (the Toshiba that's out will "only" play 1080i, not the 1080p that is the HD DVD standard).


Yep. Me too. I guessed correctly last time (DVD vs. Divx...not a difficult decision, though), but honestly don't see which one will succeed here (if either). The jump from DVD to HD-DVD/Blu-Ray is visually/aurally not as big of a jump to the average consumer as it was from VHS to DVD. I seriously wonder if either format will win.

Besides, I'm holding out for solid state memory to take hold. Hey, why not??


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I got my copy of HD Serenity. Also checked out the player. They didnt have it hooked up. had the movies way over in the tv section on an end cap out of view. And had the 3 movies. I dont see anyone spending $30 a pop for The Last Samarui or Phantom of the Opera unless they can find the movies in the store. I had to ask several people just to get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

rkester said:


> I got my copy of HD Serenity. Also checked out the player. They didnt have it hooked up. had the movies way over in the tv section on an end cap out of view. And had the 3 movies. I dont see anyone spending $30 a pop for The Last Samarui or Phantom of the Opera unless they can find the movies in the store. I had to ask several people just to get pointed in the right direction.


"Checked out the player"?

Did you buy the movie without owning a player? That really is a true fan, I guess.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Here is a review specifically of the HD DVD version of Serenity.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm actually going to wait as well... powerful as the UMF may be. I prefer using my media PC in the home theater, and NEC is planning to offer the HD-DVD drives this summer, at about the same time MSI will be offering cards that tackle HDCP issues.

I look forward to HD-DVD as an experience, but I can hang on for a while... right now, things look great on my 120" screen just the way they are.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

As fond as I am of Serenity, I don't think the HD version will look all that much better than anamorphic DVD on a good HDTV given the way the film was made.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Is the movie available in standard def format on the HD DVDs so that if you buy that disc without owning a player, you can still use it? It seems like this would aid in the sales of the discs and eventually the players, if people could just buy a movie on HD DVD that they would otherwise buy on regular DVD and only have to pay an extra $10.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Is the movie available in standard def format on the HD DVDs so that if you buy that disc without owning a player, you can still use it? It seems like this would aid in the sales of the discs and eventually the players, if people could just buy a movie on HD DVD that they would otherwise buy on regular DVD and only have to pay an extra $10.


HD DVD uses a shorter wavelength than current DVDs enabling a smaller laser spot, and the information is more tightly packed on the disc. Current players couldn't physically resolve the data.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I cant afford the player yet. So, like I have done in the past, I get some of the movies first then get the player. So I have content to watch later.

Tried the disc in my mac and my dvd player and it just chugs making funny noises then says its unreadable. I was hoping maybe it had a message that it was for HD-DVD players or something.

Don't know if I like the HD-DVD cases. shorter than the others and thinner. Just used to the old ones I guess.

will probably get my player in a month or so. I need at least 2 or 3 more movies before I commit to the player itself.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I asked on the signal message board if there was a way to get a download off all the "how to speak chinese" segments from the show and someone did it!

http://signal.serenityfirefly.com/chinese.html

Very dah bien-hwa!

Emily


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

I used this page to follow along with the episodes while watching, to better understand what was exactly being said. Ooooh...if the network censors only knew....


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

disco said:


> I used this page to follow along with the episodes while watching, to better understand what was exactly being said. Ooooh...if the network censors only knew....


Cool site!


----------



## racer21 (Feb 26, 2002)

rkester said:


> I got my copy of HD Serenity. Also checked out the player. They didnt have it hooked up. had the movies way over in the tv section on an end cap out of view. And had the 3 movies. I dont see anyone spending $30 a pop for The Last Samarui or Phantom of the Opera unless they can find the movies in the store. I had to ask several people just to get pointed in the right direction.


That's how it was at the Best Buy near me. I first went to the DVD section, and received blank stares when I asked for an "HD-DVD". After the girl working talked with two other employees, I was sent to home theater.

The guys in Home Theater tried to send me back to the DVD section, asking me "Why would store the movies here???", I told them " I didn't know, as I wasn't consulted on that decision". As they went to talk to a manager, I saw the endcap, it had all three titles, the HD-DVD player wasn't hooked up.

I do believe it's probably better to wait and let the HD/BluRay battle sort itself out, but I crumbled a few weeks back, and placed an order for the HD-A1. I'm hoping to get it today.

- Dale


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

News for the Stargate fans...

Morena Baccarin joins SG-1


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

mwhip said:


> News for the Stargate fans...
> 
> Morena Baccarin joins SG-1


Very shiny! I've been bored with SG-1 but now I'm excited to see it again! This could also lead to more people seeing firefly and serenity when they look her up and see what else she has done.

Emily


----------



## sWampy (Dec 10, 2002)

I just wish all sci-fi didn't have to always be driven by constantly having an evil greater than the last evil constantally trying to wipe out all life in the universe.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

So is Fargate SG1 going to becoming Fargate FireFly-1? Loved seeing SG1 get infused with Farscape cast but this seems silly. Are any of the original SG1 cast in place anymore?

I fondled my HD-DVD copy of Serenity yesterday. I want to watchit.


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

racer21 said:


> That's how it was at the Best Buy near me. I first went to the DVD section, and received blank stares when I asked for an "HD-DVD". After the girl working talked with two other employees, I was sent to home theater.
> 
> The guys in Home Theater tried to send me back to the DVD section, asking me "Why would store the movies here???", I told them " I didn't know, as I wasn't consulted on that decision". As they went to talk to a manager, I saw the endcap, it had all three titles, the HD-DVD player wasn't hooked up.
> 
> ...


This was experience with trying to find DVD-Audio discs for my FiL (who has a player in his car). Ended up finding them (mixed randomly with the SACDs) in a rotating shelf thing, tucked in a dark corner of one of the viewing rooms. Had to ask a Home Theater rep to turn up the lights so I could even see the titles.


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

mwhip said:


> News for the Stargate fans...
> 
> Morena Baccarin joins SG-1


[considers the glory that is Origin]


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Hallowed are the Ori!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

And don't forget the X-Files leftovers...you've got Agent Skinner commanding a starship on Atlantis and the Cigarette Smoking Man as a prior on SG-1.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

mwhip said:


> News for the Stargate fans...
> 
> Morena Baccarin joins SG-1


Niiiiiiiice.

She's yummy.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

SG-1 is becoming the Borg of SF shows. "Resistance is futile. Your cast will be assimilated"


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, I hate skinner being on SGA too. Why cant they put Mal or Jayne on there instead!

Jerks.

They should replace the entire cast with muppets.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Jobeth66 said:


> Niiiiiiiice.
> 
> She's yummy.


That's hot.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone here got and watched the HD-DVD version? I cant watch mine, no player. (Don't hate the player, hate the game).

Want someone who knows a thing or two to chime in on this!


----------



## racer21 (Feb 26, 2002)

rkester said:


> Anyone here got and watched the HD-DVD version? I cant watch mine, no player. (Don't hate the player, hate the game).
> 
> Want someone who knows a thing or two to chime in on this!


I don't know if I can claim to know a thing or two, but here's what I got...

I got the player and DVD a couple weeks ago. It arrived at the same time I set up my projector and 106" screen. So I don't have the same basis for comparison that I would have had on my 50 inch plasma.

I got the HD-A1, the cheaper of the 2 players. I had read that Serenity was the least impressive of the launch HD-DVD's, mostly due the way it was filmed.

To me it looks great. Compared to the Standard DVD the HD-DVD it is noticably clearer, and more detailed.

The DVD player is connected directly to the projector via HDMI. For sound I am using the toslink to my receiver. I was happy with the soundtrack, I didn't feel as though I was missing anything from the standard disc.

As far as the player, it does take a while to load the disc. Long enough, that I wondered if it was working. I preferred the picture over 1080i as apposed to 720p. The remote that comes with the HD-A1 isn't very good. It is impossible to read the buttons in a darkened room, but if you're using a univeral remote, that wouldn't really matter.

The player seems to do a good job with standard def DVD's. Overall I am happy with it so far.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

i wondre if taking photos off both editions off a projector screen would show the differences in a dark room?

took long to load? all HD-DVDs or just that one?


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

rkester said:


> They should replace the entire cast with muppets.


You mean like


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, like that. Henson muppets would rock Serenity/Firefly.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Firefly now available through iTunes.

Buffy too.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> So is Fargate SG1 going to becoming Fargate FireFly-1?


Oglethorp: We have successfully traveled beyond and across both space and time through the Fargate. To get free cable!

Emory: I think it's a Stargate?

Oglethorp: It's the Fargate! "F"! It's different from that movie, which I have never seen, so how would I copy it?

Emory: Chill, man. It's alright. Let's just turn it on.

Oglethorp: I just want to make sure that we are clear it's the Fargate. "Goes far." Get it? And there is no way it came from that movie or that syndicated series based on the movie.

Emory: But it sure was a good movie.

Oglethorp: Ya, yes it was. Turn on the TV, maybe it's on!

http://www.tv.com/episode/264542/summary.html

Anyway, nice to see the Farscape/Firefly alumnus get work on Stargate. Morena Baccarin is indeed yummy. I'd have been happier to have seen Farscape and Firefly get longer runs on TV, though.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Joss posted this today about the CW rumors:
> 
> 
> > 3) People love a happy ending. So every episode, I will explain once again that I don't like people. And then Mal will shoot someone. Someone we like. And their puppy.
> ...


This sounds like the dreaded Deadwood/Firefly crossover series we all have been anticipating.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> Firefly now available through iTunes.
> 
> Buffy too.


 :up: :up: :up:

Thanks Bryan!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I found this version of the movie Serenity that I thought some people might be interested in. It is an Australian exclusive and comes in a tin. It has special scenes not available on any other version. You will need a region free DVD player to watch it as it is Region 4 instead of Region 1. I have an Apex DVD player that should be able to play it. They have other movies also available in tins.

I also found this from Entertainment Earth. It is a Serenity ship Christmas ornament. They are taking presales for arrival in Sept 06 for $17.99.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Are laptop DVD drives region free?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Don't forget about Serenity Now/Equality Now. There are now 31 screenings confirmed in the US, Canada, and Australia on June 22, 23, and 24. If you can, those of you not attending TCCon, try and make it to your area showing and support your fellow Browncoats and a good charity at the same time.


----------



## landrumdh (Oct 6, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> Are laptop DVD drives region free?


No most can have the region changed 5 times though.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

There is a program called AnyDVD you can run which will allow your computer to ignore regional control. http://www.slysoft.com/en/anydvd.html


Works automatically in the background
Removes encryption (CSS) and region code (RPC) from DVDs
Removes analogue copy protection (Macrovision) 
Removes features such as forced subtitles and warnings 
Decrypts without the need to save the data onto your hard-disk
Decrypts 'on the fly'
Prevents automatic launching of 'PC-friendly' software on video DVDs
Allows adjustment of your monitor refresh rate for both NTSC and PAL monitors
Allows execution of external programs on disc insertion and removal
Allows speed control of your DVD drives
Compatible with all DVD media
Works with all DVD-drives, regardless of region code
Works with all DVD copying, such as CloneDVD, and all DVD player software
Works transparently for the operating system: DVDs can be shared over the network and copied with the command prompt or with Windows Explorer, etc.
Proven to be stable and fast and does not require an ASPI driver
Features AnyCDDA: play, copy and rip protected audio CDs


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> I found this version of the movie Serenity that I thought some people might be interested in. It is an Australian exclusive and comes in a tin. It has special scenes not available on any other version. You will need a region free DVD player to watch it as it is Region 4 instead of Region 1. I have an Apex DVD player that should be able to play it. They have other movies also available in tins.


Ordered. :up:

Thanks for letting us know about this-- can't wait to see the new extras!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Just got an email from Amazon for a pre-order of Firefly: The Official Companion: Volume One (Paperback) by Joss Whedon for $13.57. "This official companion is just what the shows fervent fans, the Browncoats, have been waiting for, with unseen photos, scripts, behind the scenes secrets, and exclusive input from the cast and crew, including of course creator Joss Whedon."

Looks like the release date is Sept 1.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I wonder if I could get that autographed somehow...


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Also, I forgot to mention, I bought the same poster Jay bought, autographed by all the stars.. I'm such a copycat. But damn its purty. I just have to get it framed now.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

BeanMeScot said:


> Just got an email from Amazon for a pre-order of Firefly: The Official Companion: Volume One (Paperback) by Joss Whedon for $13.57. "This official companion is just what the shows fervent fans, the Browncoats, have been waiting for, with unseen photos, scripts, behind the scenes secrets, and exclusive input from the cast and crew, including of course creator Joss Whedon."
> 
> Looks like the release date is Sept 1.


Interesting. I hadn't heard about it. I thought at first you were talking about the Serenity guide, which I have. It was okay, but I don't think I would have bought it if I didn't have a GC.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Also, I forgot to mention, I bought the same poster Jay bought, autographed by all the stars.. I'm such a copycat. But damn its purty. I just have to get it framed now.


Me too. In fact, I think I actually bought mine the same day Jay did. I just want to be like Jay.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

SparkleMotion said:


> There is a program called AnyDVD you can run which will allow your computer to ignore regional control. http://www.slysoft.com/en/anydvd.html
> 
> 
> Works automatically in the background
> ...


sweet little program!


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

BeanMeScot said:


> Just got an email from Amazon for a pre-order of Firefly: The Official Companion: Volume One (Paperback)
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Looks like the release date is Sept 1.


It's slowly becoming available now. My special order at work arrived today but the general shipment for the store still hasn't arrived. It's very similar to the _Serenity_ visual companion in format and there are some gorgeous shots of props and behind-the-scenes photos sprinkled throughout the interviews with Joss and the cast, plus scripts for the first six episodes and commentary blurbs.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Just got my Entertainment Weekly Fall TV Preview and Summer Glau is joining The Unit this fall.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Just got my Entertainment Weekly Fall TV Preview and Summer Glau is joining The Unit this fall.


Too bad for 4400...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

great news for HBO HD fans of Serenity! They are showing the movie starting on the 9th on HBO-HD!!!

Ive got the HD-DVD but no player so this is going to be awesome. Looks like the first showing is early in the evening on the 9th. That followign Friday night its on again in HD at a reasonable time as well. if you got an HDTivo nows your chance to get it in HD!


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Serenity has been on either HBO HD or Cinemax HD quite often.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

It was Cinemax HD. However DTV does not offer that nor does my local cable. So for me and many others this is a new wonderful thing!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Always late to the game, I just watched Serenity and to be honest, I need to watch it again to fit a few pieces together. Then I should watch the series, which I never saw.

Some very cool sequences - and I learned where Skittles' xbox slogan comes from.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Always late to the game, I just watched Serenity and to be honest, I need to watch it again to fit a few pieces together. Then I should watch the series, which I never saw.


If you haven't watched the series yet, I highly recommend that you watch it before giving the movie a second go. If anything, the series will help place a LOT more pieces about the movie than a second viewing of the movie would. Not to mention, it helps explain some of the jokes in the movie too. 



> Some very cool sequences - and I learned where Skittles' xbox slogan comes from.


_I'm a leaf on the wind... watch how I soar_.

Dear god, I love Wash.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Skittles said:


> If you haven't watched the series yet, I highly recommend that you watch it before giving the movie a second go. If anything, the series will help place a LOT more pieces about the movie than a second viewing of the movie would. Not to mention, it helps explain some of the jokes in the movie too.
> 
> _I'm a leaf on the wind... watch how I soar_.
> 
> Dear god, I love Wash.


Skittles, pardon me for being lazy, how many shows were made? IIRC, you received the series on DVD at the 05' con - was there more than 1 season?

There were inside jokes in the movie - the nerve


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Skittles, pardon me for being lazy, how many shows were made? IIRC, you received the series on DVD at the 05' con - was there more than 1 season?


 Nah, I had the series long before the 'Con. Although I did give out a few copies of the series at last year's 'Con. 

There was only one season of Firefly. It lasted for 14 episodes, so it's pretty easy to get through the show.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I see a 2003 and also a 2004 release - any difference that would justify additional $$ spent?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I see a 2003 and also a 2004 release - any difference that would justify additional $$ spent?


 No difference... it's the same content. Some folks just have the two listed because of multiple pressings of the set.

FWIW, I think Deep Discount DVD has the lowest price on the Firefly boxed set right now, at $26 and change (plus free shipping).


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks again!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

sadly the box was onsale on amazon recently for under $25 and I didnt leap at getting a few copies.

FYI, Serenity is on HBO HD today. 5pm CST. I am thinking i should leave now to get home in time to watch it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

rkester said:


> sadly the box was onsale on amazon recently for under $25 and I didnt leap at getting a few copies.
> 
> FYI, Serenity is on HBO HD today. 5pm CST. I am thinking i should leave now to get home in time to watch it.


Why rush? You have the HD-DVD.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

this sucks. my brane is totally broken. its tmorrow at 5pm CST not today. danmng!



hefe - that hd dvd has noone to play with so its worthless until then.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

rkester said:


> hefe - that hd dvd has noone to play with so its worthless until then.


I know...I was just sort of taunting you a little....


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

do something useful willya... like send me an HD-DVD player to use until MS gets their 360 player out. or something.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

rkester said:


> this sucks. my brane is totally broken. its tmorrow at 5pm CST not today. danmng!
> 
> 
> 
> hefe - that hd dvd has noone to play with so its worthless until then.


I'm waiting to see if HBO shows it in the proper aspect ratio, guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

They should as they have been over the last months on everything else HD.

I was hoping to score an HDTivo before this but that wont happen.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

It's coming on in a few minutes. Woot.

Too bad they chose 5pm. I mean, who sits down at 5pm to watch a movie on a saturday night? I usually dont even get to my friends until near 7 and dont sit down to chill until past 8.

Jerks!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rkester said:


> It's coming on in a few minutes. Woot.
> 
> Too bad they chose 5pm. I mean, who sits down at 5pm to watch a movie on a saturday night? I usually dont even get to my friends until near 7 and dont sit down to chill until past 8.
> 
> Jerks!


Would be nice if they would invent a box that would allow you to digitally record video and watch it later. They could call it something like a Digital Video Recorder or something... maybe even come up with a catchy brand name for them....


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Until DTV gives me one for free that wont happen here.

Its on. And its definately not in the right aspect ratio... its filling the screen. WTG HBO for sucking at HD.


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

Woo hoo! I finally saw Serenity on HBOHD! Why didn't anyone tell me this was such a good movie?!? Making me wait for it on HD, I oughta take each one of you and....ummm...  anyways, looked great to me on the HD feed on HBO. Loved the series and the movie lived up to my expectations for a movie based on a TV series which is pretty rare these days.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

"Firefly" in HD is on tonight, on Universal HD. Just a reminder.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Its on now and I am recording it in HD, sweet. Too bad my dvr only has room for 30 hours of HD content. Means I will have 16 hours left after I fill it with FF, and 13+ with Serenity in HD on it as well. woohoo

Update... Ok, started watching. Maybe it's just me but it doesn't seem that much clearer than the DVDs. I guess, like Serenity in HD, it's grainy vibe doesn't give it much clarity. I duno. But its darn nice to have HD Firefly just the same.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rkester said:


> Its on now and I am recording it in HD, sweet. Too bad my dvr only has room for 30 hours of HD content. Means I will have 16 hours left after I fill it with FF, and 13+ with Serenity in HD on it as well. woohoo
> 
> Update... Ok, started watching. Maybe it's just me but it doesn't seem that much clearer than the DVDs. I guess, like Serenity in HD, it's grainy vibe doesn't give it much clarity. I duno. But its darn nice to have HD Firefly just the same.


It's definitely better, but the fact that it's not MUCH better is a testimony more to the quality of the DVD transfer than to anything else.

Man, it hurts watching the pilot episode, knowing the series could've taken off had they shown this first, instead of "Train Job." "Serenity" was SUCH a good episode. Everyone and everything just fired on all cylinders.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

its not nearly as crispy as most HD content I watch. I gave the shows grainy filming credit for that. but like i said im glad to have it (stupid commericals aside) in HD.

sooo tonight's recording was a total flop. about 45 minutes in, the power went off here then came back on. at that point, my wonderful DTV HR20-700 HD-DVR restarted, then took over 5 minutes to boot up, loaded guide data, then rebooted again, taking another 5 minutes, loaded guide data, then resumed the DL. I lost 12 minutes in there. Thank goodness its on again right now, recording again. wish me luck.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

let me ask this. how is something that wasn't flimed in HD aired in HD?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

warrenevans said:


> let me ask this. how is something that wasn't filmed in HD aired in HD?


It was filmed in film, which is H'er D than HD. But if (as in this case) they made an artistic choice to sacrifice sharpness of image for the sake of effect (and/or budget), then the HD transfer isn't going to be as sharp as that for a movie that uses film to the fullest.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

In the case of FireFly and Serenity, Joss went with a grainy look to add effect to the show/movie, so when aired in HD its not as crispy as say Coach Carter would be in HD.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

The resolution doesn't look all that better, but where the HD makes a huge difference on my set is the brightness range. The dark scenes get a little muddled on my LCoS set with the DVD, but it looks better on the HD broadcast.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I noticed the brightness was better on the beginnign of Serenity (pilot not movie) during the battle where its so dark esp in the cave.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I watched the HBO HD version over the weekend and it was clearer and the colors better than the DVD. I saw details I couldn't see on the DVD. A keeper.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I know i said this before but its really too bad that HBO didnt preserve the aspect ratio of Serenity. Which makes no sense since they have done so for other movies recently.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Just thought I'd drop this here.

The company quantummechanix or qmx who has the rights to make serenity licensed replicas, has finally gone live with their website.

www.quantummechanix.com

Right now you can preorder the alliance Money pack and if you order now it is the fan club exclusive edition which includes a map of the verse (not to be included with it when it goes into general sales after some undetermined number).

So go ahead and get your order in.

They also have a Mal's replica gun due in 2007 as well as a scale replica of Serenity.

Have fun.


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

brianp6621 said:


> They also have a Mal's replica gun due in 2007 as well as a scale replica of Serenity.
> 
> Have fun.


For 250 bucks that thing should fire.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Yeah, $250 isn't cheap and I don't think I'd get the gun, but I already ordered the money and will most definitely be down for the serenity replica no matter how much. (ok as long as it is below $500)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Not sure how to post this becuase it could be a spoiler for a popular show. Only because it involves casting not any story related info...I will cover that in the 2nd spoiler tag:

Casting



Spoiler



From Kristin at E! News:

Exciting and exclusive casting scoop!!

Sources confirm to me that Nathan Fillion (Buffy, Firefly) has been cast on Lost! He starts filming the show next week in Hawaii, and will guest star in at least two episodes this season, from what I hear.



Character reveal and story spoiler:



Spoiler



He will be playing someone from Kate's past. Someone who was VERY close to our beloved Katie -- as in, legally bound and not genetically.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Is that Alan Tudyk I see in the promos for this weeks CSI as a child molester???


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Ingersoll said:


> Is that Alan Tudyk I see in the promos for this weeks CSI as a child molester???


Yes, but he looked a lot like Dave Coulier (sp?) in that promo.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Ingersoll said:


> Is that Alan Tudyk I see in the promos for this weeks CSI as a child molester???


You see, Whedon? You see what happens when you kill a beloved character?! I hope you're happy!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aintnosin said:


> You see, Whedon? You see what happens when you kill a beloved character?! I hope you're happy!


See, that's the problem with Whedon. He's just not imaginative enough.

WHEDON: ...and then, we learn that Wash is a child molester! And nobody else realizes it! But he's a LOVABLE child molester!

FOX: GENIUS! We''ll give you a full-season order!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Couple items of note:

Tim Minear's new show has been picked up by FOX and may be on in April or May next year.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117952974.html?categoryid=1300&cs=1&p=0

Also I think tonight is the night that Nathan Fillion is on Lost.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Poor Tim must be a glutton for punishment... it's like someone in an abusive relationship, keeps coming back for more...


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Also I think tonight is the night that Nathan Fillion is on Lost.


11/8, I believe.

But will keep an eye out for him tonight just in case.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Poor Tim must be a glutton for punishment... it's like someone in an abusive relationship, keeps coming back for more...


Or, like somebody in Hollywood.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Morena Baccarin will be on the next How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Morena Baccarin will be on the next How I Met Your Mother.


The 11/6 show or the one after?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Bai Shen said:


> The 11/6 show or the one after?


11/6


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> 11/6


Cool. That one is recording. I'm currently tryin' to figure out conflict resolution between HIMYM and Threshold.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

If you'd like to wear your fealty to Joss Whedon, thinkgeek can hook you up:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/clearance/77da/


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Marco said:


> If you'd like to wear your fealty to Joss Whedon, thinkgeek can hook you up:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/clearance/77da/


Yeah, they've had that for a while, although it appears to be on sale (or clearance?) right now. I almost bought one last year, except that I really wanted something with the complete comic on it (much funnier that way).


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Hey, I was looking around Amazon today and noticed that there is a Serenity Role Playing Game. Since we have both Serenity fans and RPG fans here, I was wondering if anybody knew anything about it?

Tracy Hickman seems to like it, but given that Margaret Weis was one of the developers that may not be much of a surprise.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Hey, I was looking around Amazon today and noticed that there is a Serenity Role Playing Game. Since we have both Serenity fans and RPG fans here, I was wondering if anybody knew anything about it?
> 
> Tracy Hickman seems to like it, but given that Margaret Weis was one of the developers that may not be much of a surprise.


Not an RPG fan, but the game has been discussed quite a bit on both of the big Firefly/Serenity podcasts _The Signal_ and _Firefly Talk_. They've had numerous segments on the game, and I think The Signal has a recurring one. And Hickman better like it - he and his wife wrote one of the extensions/add-ons/expansion packs (whatever you call it).


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Since I've never listened to a podcast (other than a few of the ones done for here a while back), that doesn't help me all that much.

I was wondering if the fans liked it. The writers will obviously like it. But "is it playable?" is not a question you can ask the people who created it, only those who have tried to play it.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Marco said:


> If you'd like to wear your fealty to Joss Whedon, thinkgeek can hook you up:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/clearance/77da/


Oh god, Whedonites. Scourge of the world.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ereth said:


> Hey, I was looking around Amazon today and noticed that there is a Serenity Role Playing Game. Since we have both Serenity fans and RPG fans here, I was wondering if anybody knew anything about it?
> 
> Tracy Hickman seems to like it, but given that Margaret Weis was one of the developers that may not be much of a surprise.


Wow, a pen and paper game! I haven't played a P&P game since .. well, I'm embarassed to say it's only been about 6 years LOL. We played Vampire: The Masquerade while I was stationed in Okinawa.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I knew people who LARPed Vampire: The Masquerade. 

Scariest. People. Ever.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I cannot hear the word "LARP" and not think of the Robot Chicken scifi convention sketch. 

Speaking of Serenity, I can now watch my HD-DVD of it finally. I only bought it like 2 years ago it feels like.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Ereth said:


> Hey, I was looking around Amazon today and noticed that there is a Serenity Role Playing Game. Since we have both Serenity fans and RPG fans here, I was wondering if anybody knew anything about it?
> 
> Tracy Hickman seems to like it, but given that Margaret Weis was one of the developers that may not be much of a surprise.


I have it. I read through it, but haven't played it yet. Seems decent. Got any particular questions about it?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Bai Shen said:


> I have it. I read through it, but haven't played it yet. Seems decent. Got any particular questions about it?


Well, first, I wondered if it was a playable game, or a gimmick to have something to sell.
Then I wondered if it were actually FUN. I like Firefly, but I'm not all that certain I'd want to live in that universe!

I've not had a lot of success with RPGs that aren't pure fantasy oriented. As an example, I loved the career building/character generation of Traveller, but once you were out of the service, the universe was simply too big and open ended for a GM to map all of, and you wound up with a rather boring game with a GREAT character generator (in fact, we used to actually roll characters we had no intent to play, just because it was so much fun).

I didn't enjoy Call of Cthulhu much. The whole "research" and "mood" aren't really my things. I'm more into "what did you DO" than "what did you THINK".


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Again, I've only read, not played it, so take this all with a grain of salt.



Ereth said:


> Well, first, I wondered if it was a playable game, or a gimmick to have something to sell.
> Then I wondered if it were actually FUN. I like Firefly, but I'm not all that certain I'd want to live in that universe!


The system seems to work okay. Reminds me a bit of Alternity. It, like Whedons stories focuses on the story, not the tech. There's even a random technobabble chart for what to tell the players when the ship breaks. There seem to be a good bit of people playing it from the net chatter I've seen.

I doubt I'll play it, however. It's too much of a niche system for most people to have tried. And I'm using it mostly as setting info for the Firefly universe.



> I've not had a lot of success with RPGs that aren't pure fantasy oriented. As an example, I loved the career building/character generation of Traveller, but once you were out of the service, the universe was simply too big and open ended for a GM to map all of, and you wound up with a rather boring game with a GREAT character generator (in fact, we used to actually roll characters we had no intent to play, just because it was so much fun).


The trick with Traveller is to have goals for your character. Figure out what your character wants to do with his life, an' then the game becomes much more manageable.



> I didn't enjoy Call of Cthulhu much. The whole "research" and "mood" aren't really my things. I'm more into "what did you DO" than "what did you THINK".


Dunno what to tell you on that. I know a lot of people that prefer CoC because it doesn't have the traps that D&D does with raise dead and munchkins.

Anyways, this is straying from the thread topic, so drop me a PM if you're interested in discussing this more.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Looks like Whedon is going to direct an episode of The Office. There has to be a fight scene with a stake.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Even better than that, Whedon is FINALLY doing the Buffy Season 8 comic, and it premeires in March!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Gina Torres is expecting.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Gina Torres is expecting.


expecting what?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Warren said:


> expecting what?


See when two people love each other very much...


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Gina Torres is expecting.


How exciting!

Emily


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

mwhip said:


> See when two people love each other very much...


Fishburne really works huh


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

mwhip said:


> See when two people love each other very much...


TPIUWSFD

(This Post Is Useles Without Stick-Figure Diagrams)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Skittles said:


> Even better than that, Whedon is FINALLY doing the Buffy Season 8 comic, and it premeires in March!


I'm kind of surprised they got SMG to sign on for another season.

Unless they're going to recast for the comic book?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

The artist is going to model Buffy after that girl from the Scooby Do movie.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I had heard about the comic thing. I'm not into Buffy but happy for those fans who get more.

NOw if Joss would do something to extend the world of FireFly, I'd be thrilled.

The comic was wayyyyyy too short, and I want more.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Speaking of Firefly, I wonder what this 15 minute show called Firefly in my wishlist is? 

The description is a generic description of the Firefly series, but the show is only 15 minutes long. And it appears to be a one-off; no other Firefly is listed in the guide.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

What channel?

Never mind...

"Firefly Man" - The cycle of Life and Death. 15 minutes.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

rkester said:


> What channel?
> 
> Never mind...
> 
> "Firefly Man" - The cycle of Life and Death. 15 minutes.


I don't think that was it. The title was just Firefly, and the description was a vague description of a sci-fi show. I don't remember the channel, and I can't check right now.

I left a wishlist for Firefly on my DirecTV combo box, and it scheduled it.

It's been in my ToDo list for several days now, so it should be close to airing.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

That was the only thing I found that had "firefly" in it and was 15 minutes. :shrug:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> The artist is going to model Buffy after that girl from the Scooby Do movie.


Oh, man, she totally sucked.

I hate it when they recast iconic roles...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

For any holdouts or if you need a gift for someone:

Firefly DVD set at walmart.com - $21 shipped.

Linky


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> For any holdouts or if you need a gift for someone:
> 
> Firefly DVD set at walmart.com - $21 shipped.
> 
> Linky


I'm waiting for the HD DVD set.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

What's the word on the rest of the Serenity comic? I got part 1 and want more!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

When did this thread about a movie get moved to TV Talk?


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

Langree said:


> I'm waiting for the HD DVD set.


fox is supporting BLU RAY


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> When did this thread about a movie get moved to TV Talk?


When someone reported it apparently. I'm guessing it had too much talk about the TV show and not enough off topic to stay in Happy Hour for someone.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

rhuntington3 said:


> When someone reported it apparently. I'm guessing it had too much talk about the TV show and not enough off topic to stay in Happy Hour for someone.


 

They better be much more diligent, then. I've seen other TV shows mentioned in Happy Hour!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm kind of surprised they got SMG to sign on for another season.
> 
> Unless they're going to recast for the comic book?


True story: my brother was discussing favorite movies with some guy, who told him his favortie movie was "Fletch." My brother asked if he ever read the book, and the the guy said "No. Do they star Chevy Chase, too?"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> For any holdouts or if you need a gift for someone:
> 
> Firefly DVD set at walmart.com - $21 shipped.
> 
> Linky


Linky says $29.88 plus $.97 to ship.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks like the Walmart sale is over. It was that price yesterday.

Buy.com has it for under $25 shipped right now:
http://www.buy.com/retail/Product.a...CJaffiliate&Type=CJ&Category=Video&adid=17662


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Either price, it's a great DVD set. I thoroughly enjoyed watching it last winter and plan on sitting through it again during a snowstorm!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I try and watch the show whenever it's on Universal HD, even though I have the DVDs and have seen the episodes countless times. It is so nice presented in HD.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Apparently there will be a special edition DVD released in July.
To quote Joss


> Yes, fanlings, there is going to be a 2 disc 'Special Edition' released this summer. You know why? 'Cause the 1 disc 'Normal Edition' has sold so well -- so maybe a little self-back-patting is in order for you guys. Way to keep her in the air.
> 
> It's too early to be sure what the Special Edition will contain, but here are some things we're going for:
> 
> ...


Happy happy dance


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I think Joss has lost his mind.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sigh. I'm glad for something new (sort of speak) Serenity related, but if there was enough of a home market for them to re-release it, couldn't they have, I don't know, thought about a direct-to-video new production or whatever? I know it'd be tough, with everyone off on new jobs and stuff, but still.

Oh, well. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth and all that. :/


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

All excited to see new Serenity info...only to find that I'll have to wait until tomorrow to have my self-proclaimed "geek" daughter explain to me what exactly Joss was saying (and why after all this time do I still think of Joss as a woman?!). Anyway, thanks for the update. Makes me glad that I haven't bought the set yet. Oh wait, I did buy it for my dd for Christmas. Grrr!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Sigh. I'm glad for something new (sort of speak) Serenity related, but if there was enough of a home market for them to re-release it, couldn't they have, I don't know, thought about a direct-to-video new production or whatever? I know it'd be tough, with everyone off on new jobs and stuff, but still.
> 
> Oh, well. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth and all that. :/


However, it costs next to nothing to rerelease something on DVD (see a million Evil Dead variations from Anchor Bay).

To do a decent direct to video release, assuming you could get cast together and cheaply, it would still cost a couple of million. People always talk about the cost of an episode of a series, but that's when you have everything set up. There's no offices, sets, or anything still standing...

New comic continuation like Buffy though? I'm all about it and it's perfectly possible if Joss feels like writing it.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

/conehead

I will enjoy it


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

What is "new key art?"


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> What is "new key art?"


It means the DVD will have different art on the cover.

How is releasing a two-disc edition of the movie with apparently little new material on it giving something back to the people who made the first edition successful? It seems like the same cynical money grab everyone else pulls.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

why was this moved to TV talk? we are talking about a movie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wouldworker said:


> It means the DVD will have different art on the cover.
> 
> How is releasing a two-disc edition of the movie with apparently little new material on it giving something back to the people who made the first edition successful? It seems like the same cynical money grab everyone else pulls.


That almost seemed to be the point Whedon (in his usual smart-ass way) was making...

He certainly gave the impression that a new cover was the main attraction. The whole "press release" came off like "Don't buy this; it's a rip-off."


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh ... it was public service announcement!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The whole "press release" came off like "Don't buy this; it's a rip-off."


That's how I read it too.

Universal is *notorious* for double and triple dipping in their DVDs, so this doesn't surprise me one bit. Neither does Joss's sarcastic but amusing announcement.

At this point, I've bought Serenity on DVD and HD-DVD. The region 4 material just doesn't appeal to me that much (a Q&A session with Joss, three new mini-documentaries, and a few extremely brief extended scenes). *If* they can get all 9 of the Big Damn Heroes in there for a commentary track, and they do a second HD-DVD release, I'll be on board.

But if not? Screw that.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Skittles said:


> *If* they can get all 9 of the Big Damn Heroes in there for a commentary track, and they do a second HD-DVD release, I'll be on board.
> 
> But if not? Screw that.


What would be cool is if they filmed all 9 "big damn Heroes" sitting in front of a movie screen, MST3K style, watching the movie and commenting on it as it goes along, but instead of just silhouette, we'd see their faces ... I'd pay extra for that treatment.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

drew2k said:


> What would be cool is if they filmed all 9 "big damn Heroes" sitting in front of a movie screen, MST3K style, watching the movie and commenting on it as it goes along, but instead of just silhouette, we'd see their faces ... I'd pay extra for that treatment.


I'd buy two copies of that.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

and "KEW RAT YEN"?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Skittles said:


> I'd buy two copies of that.


+1 (or is that +2)


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

twm01 said:


> and "KEW RAT YEN"?


Anagram for New Key Art.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I'm surprised at only one mention of the new comics. They will be written by Joss Whedon and Brett Matthews, who was a staff writer on Firefly.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

For those who haven't taken the plunge yet, the box set will be on sale at Target for $17.99 starting tomorrow.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> I'm surprised at only one mention of the new comics. They will be written by Joss Whedon and Brett Matthews, who was a staff writer on Firefly.


The Buffy Season 8 comic goes on sale this Wednesday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> The Buffy Season 8 comic goes on sale this Wednesday.


No, it doesn't.

It MIGHT be out next week.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Clutchbrake posted this in the TV area:

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/tvnews.php?id=19177


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK - thanks to this thread it looks like I'm a convert.

I hated Firefly when it aired on TV and I couldn't make it through Serenity - mind you I think Joss Whedon is brilliant and Buffy one of my all time favorites.

I just rented the Firefly DVD and - damn - I think I'm hooked.

Maybe it really was because they showed it out of order?


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Welcome to the "way to late to matter" Firefly fan club


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> Maybe it really was because they showed it out of order?


Yeah, that didn't help any. Glad I didn't see it until I had the SVCDs soomeone did...also got to watch before seeing the movie in the theatre :up:

Purchased the DVDs when they were on sale last year @amazon...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Just a reminder that a fair number of cities are having charity screening(s) of Serenity again this June.

http://www.cantstoptheserenity.com/

And who doesn't love Serenity on the big screen.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Also, the new documentary, "Done The Impossible" is amazing with lots of extras featuring cast members, Orson Scott Card, etc.

Also, it's been released under the creative commons license, so those on the fence can torrent the primary body of the documentary to see if it's something they'd like before ordering the DVD with 6+ hours of content.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

What the hay? How did this end up in TV talk? Serenity is a movie.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

mwhip said:


> What the hay? How did this end up in TV talk? Serenity is a movie.


You new around here?


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

mwhip said:


> What the hay? How did this end up in TV talk? Serenity is a movie.


Please refer to the following post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4762833#post4762833

I guess there's not a 'Movie Talk' subforum and there was too much Firefly discussion going on for it to stay in Happy Hour.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Waldorf said:


> Also, it's been released under the creative commons license, so those on the fence can torrent the primary body of the documentary to see if it's something they'd like before ordering the DVD with 6+ hours of content.


where would one fine a link to the torrent file??


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

I found it here: (using tiny url in case site in question is blocked from TC forums)

But have since bought the DVD. 

Well... that didn't work... will edit this post with another link. 

EDIT: Legal torrents?

http://www.legaltorrents.com/bit/done-the-impossible.torrent

Yep... looks like that works. 

In case a moderator comes along:

The makers of the documentary offer a free, Creative Commons licensed .torrent download of their film. They state:



> In our opinion, the modern state of copyright is counter productivpe to creativity and free culture. It puts unnatural restraints on fair use, hinders the creative process and has fundamentally destroyed an entire industry before it was even born.


Much more information about the P2P release in the following README file:
http://www.legaltorrents.com/about_done_the_impossible.htm


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

that "small url" thing is also banned.






Seriously, it should be OK to mention the location of a torrent file since it's a legit, non-infringing download.


Edit: Thanks for updating your post.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Bump

Reminder that this weekend there are screening of Serenity in movie theaters in a bunch of citys. [thread=5266790]Thread here[/thread]


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

And Universal HD is starting another Firefly run next month.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Bump
> 
> Reminder that this weekend there are screening of Serenity in movie theaters in a bunch of citys. [thread=5266790]Thread here[/thread]


Hmmm, that thread doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Hmmm, that thread doesn't seem to exist.


here is the thread 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=352868&highlight=serenity


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=10-AUG-2007&feed_req=

SCI FI is airing an eight episode marathon of _Firefly_ on August 10th.

Shiny!

(Even though I own the DVD set and _Serenity_, it's always nice to see the series on television.)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Looks like another movie is a great possibility:

http://www.moviehole.net/news/20071004_serenity_2_a_new_hope.html

Bring Saffron back!!!!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Don't get my hopes up for nothing!

There's a special hell for people that do that.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'd love to see more of the story and continue to be amazed that the masters of re-imagining and cultivating of old properties haven't snagged the rights to Firefly to bring it back and give the fans more. Yeah, yeah, I know that the haters will say it had it's chances, failed, never got an audience, etc., but, uh, that was on FOX, the kings of giving no chance to their shows. The idiots that offered the p.o.s that was a Tiffany Amber Thiessen car chase related show the better time slot and second chance. Those idiots.

Put the show on Showtime so we could have it gorram uncensored and a bit more mature, or if it must be basic cable put it on Sci-fi (whose owners/managers/programmers seem to cheap to spend money for something like Firefly  ) and let it celebrate the 3 - 6 million fans that would watch in a week (which are darned good numbers for that network).

Been down this road before though, and won't get my hopes up. If it comes to pass, someone please let me know so I can do what it would take to catch the movie/series/whatever. (And by the way, I have done my part by buying the latest incarnation of the movie, which brings the number of different formats I have it in up to 4. UMD, DVD, DVD again in the new release, and HD-DVD.)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

mwhip said:


> Looks like another movie is a great possibility:
> 
> http://www.moviehole.net/news/20071004_serenity_2_a_new_hope.html
> 
> Bring Saffron back!!!!


Anyone know how the new special edition DVD of the movie compares to the original?

On a side note, Nathan Fillon is on Desperate Housewives now.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Anyone know how the new special edition DVD of the movie compares to the original?
> 
> On a side note, Nathan Fillon is on Desperate Housewives now.


Not to harrass you at all, but if you search around in the Happy Hour sub-forum here there was discussion about the special edition which probably has the answers to that question (I recall some discussion in that thread about what was new/different.)


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Here's a link to the discussion about the special edition DVD: Serenity Special Edition DVD


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

bdowell said:


> Here's a link to the discussion about the special edition DVD: Serenity Special Edition DVD


Thanks for the link. Sorry, sometimes I forget to look before I ask


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks for the link. Sorry, sometimes I forget to look before I ask


No worries, it is a valid question and there was a good bit of discussion in that thread about whether it was really worth investing in yet another copy of the movie if it wasn't that different. I don't really remember what the concensus was (seems to have been very little differences, but still, better to see the details to be sure), and I know it's not easy sometimes to find that sort of information (though the browncoat fans here certainly know the details and can tell you for sure :up:  )


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Bring Saffron back!!!!


Anyone notice she (well, the actress) was on Life last night?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Of course...


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

If there is a Serenity 2, I have to think it'll do *much* better at the box office then One did. 
And what was up with releasing Serenity in October? Not a great month for movie going.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

alyssa said:


> If there is a Serenity 2, I have to think it'll do *much* better at the box office then One did.
> And what was up with releasing Serenity in October? Not a great month for movie going.


<geekmode>Actually, _Serenity_ was released in theaters on September 30th, 2005. I saw it five times (first 2 showings on the 30th, 2nd showing on the 1st and 2nd) opening weekend.</geekmode>


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Ok, Ok 
What' sup with releasing a movie on Sept 30th? Not a great time for movie going.
<happy?>
grin back at you

Here's something that could muck up the works tho
http://wga.org/subpage_member.aspx?id=2478


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

alyssa said:


> Ok, Ok
> What' sup with releasing a movie on Sept 30th? Not a great time for movie going.
> <happy?>
> grin back at you
> ...


Great. Another writer's guild strike could be possible? TV sucked the last time that happened... exhibit A, the whole second half of second season Star Trek: The Next Generation. They only muddled through because they had a stockpile of Star Trek: Phase Two scripts to use up.... and they weren't all that great.

ETA: Correction, FIRST part of second season. The second half had some decent episodes. And actually, now that I think of it, it really affected the latter bit of first season as well.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Bring Saffron back!!!!


Who? Oh, you must mean Yo Saf Bridge.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

UTV2TiVo said:


> Anyone notice she (well, the actress) was on Life last night?


And she plays Joan on Mad Men.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Hey, nobody told me that Firefly is available on Universal HD! Cool!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Great. Another writer's guild strike could be possible? TV sucked the last time that happened... exhibit A, the whole second half of second season Star Trek: The Next Generation. They only muddled through because they had a stockpile of Star Trek: Phase Two scripts to use up.... and they weren't all that great.


Not to threadjack here, but the one thing that was pretty good about the last writer's strike that I remember was Letterman's show. Top 10 lists with entries like "There would have been a joke here..." and similar things that were the result of Letterman and company having to ad lib.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Hey, nobody told me that Firefly is available on Universal HD! Cool!


Skittles mentioned that title long ago in one of the HD-DVD threads. It was part of the reason I bought the HD-DVD add-on for the Xbox 360


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Skittles mentioned that title long ago in one of the HD-DVD threads. It was part of the reason I bought the HD-DVD add-on for the Xbox 360


No, he means it's running on the Universal HD network right now. Serenity has been available on HD DVD for a while.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> No, he means it's running on the Universal HD network right now. Serenity has been available on HD DVD for a while.


But FireFly isn't . Is it?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Firefly as a series is not available for purchase in a high def format yet. It is currently running on UHD, though.


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

Firefly the series is owned by...wait for it... *BURN IN HELL FOX*.
Serenity is owned by Universal.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I've been watching the show on Universal HD and will finish out with the HD-DVD of Serenity and I must say, the show is a big improvement on HD! The special effects shots are still 480i (upconverted) but all the other shots show a big difference from the DVD. Fox would be stupid not to release the show on Blu-ray.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> I've been watching the show on Universal HD and will finish out with the HD-DVD of Serenity and I must say, the show is a big improvement on HD! The special effects shots are still 480i (upconverted) but all the other shots show a big difference from the DVD. Fox would be stupid not to release the show on *HD-DVD*.


FYP. 
(and yes, I know FOX is in the Blu-ray camp, but I still prefer HD-DVD for a whole host of reasons....)


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Since I know the non browncoats get annoyed with all the firefly threads I decided to bump this one up instead!

Here is a really cute firefly song by filker Tom Smith. You can downoad it for free by right clicking and hitting "save as."

http://filkertom-itom.blogspot.com/2007/09/050-im-on-firefly.html


----------



## Lord_Skywalker (Oct 22, 2005)

emandbri said:


> Since I know the non browncoats get annoyed with all the firefly threads I decided to bump this one up instead!
> 
> Here is a really cute firefly song by filker Tom Smith. You can downoad it for free by right clicking and hitting "save as."
> 
> http://filkertom-itom.blogspot.com/2007/09/050-im-on-firefly.html


Nice. Thanks emandbri, that was very enjoyable.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Gina Torres is going to be on Dirty, Sexy, Money

as



Spoiler



Simon Elder's (Blair Underwood) ex wife


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Someone just posted on the st. Louis browncoat group that target has firefly for $14.88. I'm going to see if I can find a set tomorrow, I've always wanted a loaner set. I checked online and it says it is sold out.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Gina Torres is going to be on Dirty, Sexy, Money
> 
> as
> 
> ...


Cool on Gina Torres getting steady work, though I'd love to see her get paired back up with Whedon's new project.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Gina Torres is going to be on Dirty, Sexy, Money
> 
> as
> 
> ...


Interesting that she is working so soon, she just had a baby this summer. Don't know any other details though they have kept everything hush hush, don't know when the baby was born, if it is a boy or a girl, or what the baby's name is.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I checked my target and they are out, I got a raincheck for 3. I then went to best buy (to look at back-up camera) and they pricematched it based on the raincheck I had so I got two, one for my brother and one to loan out.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Thinkgeek has a Browncoat shirt.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

The Serenity theatrical film appears this Saturday, Jan 3, 2009, at 9:00 pm on the Sci-Fi channel!


----------



## Combat Medic (Sep 6, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> Thinkgeek has a Browncoat shirt.


I'm fond of the Blue Sun shirt:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/a231/


----------



## deek_md (Jun 22, 2003)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> The Serenity theatrical film appears this Saturday, Jan 3, 2009, at 9:00 pm on the Sci-Fi channel!


Sweet.. I just ordered the BLURAY DVD on this, but will watch in HD on SCIFI.. thanks for the heads up/


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Combat Medic said:


> I'm fond of the Blue Sun shirt:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/a231/


Heh. Did you see the customer action shot? 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/a231/action/21286ec/


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

For anyone still looking to pick these ups, as a late gift perhaps, BestBuy currently has Firefly: The Complete Series for $19.99.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> Heh. Did you see the customer action shot?
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/a231/action/21286ec/


Heh, remind me to post my version when I get home  (Actually I got a version of the shirt off of CafePress, before ThinkGeek had them.)


----------



## deek_md (Jun 22, 2003)

IDSmoker said:


> For anyone still looking to pick these ups, as a late gift perhaps, BestBuy currently has Firefly: The Complete Series for $19.99.


OMG that is a great deal! I almost wish I dont already own it.. speaking of which , I just bought Serenity on BluRay for my new ps3.. havent played it yet, but looking forward to seeing it in its glory this w/e


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

deek_md said:


> OMG that is a great deal! I almost wish I dont already own it.. speaking of which , I just bought Serenity on BluRay for my new ps3..


If you have a PS3, then you should buy _Firefly_ on Blu-ray...


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> If you have a PS3, then you should buy _Firefly_ on Blu-ray...


Is it really that much better than the DVD version? I remember hearing that the HD re-runs weren't that much better, since the deliberate film-grain on the masters limited the improvement you could get...?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

From the High-Def Digest review:

'Firefly: The Complete Series' makes its long-awaited debut on Blu-ray with a somewhat mediocre 1080p/AVC-encoded transfer that fails to rejuvenate the series' problematic source. Close-ups and practical shots look quite impressive (more on that in a bit), but special effects sequences are soft (downright blurry at times), long distance pans are muddled, and texture clarity is a tad inconsistent.
(...)
Even so, fans shouldn't let that bit of disheartening news discourage their enthusiasm too much. 'Firefly's transfer is as technically polished as I expected it to be (the only way it could be drastically improved is if Fox went back to the drawing board and crafted new special effects sequences from scratch) and, for the most part, *looks much better than it did on standard DVD*. Colors are more vibrant, skintones more natural, contrast brighter and more stable, and blacks (while unresolved at times) deeper. Detail has received a moderate boost as well. Aside from the instances I already mentioned, skin textures are more realistic, fine detail is well defined, and hair and stubble show off some high-def sheen. While artifacting and low-light noise haven't disappeared altogether (and make appearances on a fairly regular basis), 'Firefly's image is much cleaner than it is on DVD. More importantly, the picture isn't assaulted by the endless blocking, banding, and crush as it was before.​


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

IDSmoker said:


> For anyone still looking to pick these ups, as a late gift perhaps, BestBuy currently has Firefly: The Complete Series for $19.99.


Same price at Amazon, but free shipping (on orders over $25).


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

The Serenity theatrical film appears this Thursday, Feb 12, 2009, at 9:00 pm on the Sci-Fi channel!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> The Serenity theatrical film appears this Thursday, Feb 12, 2009, at 9:00 pm on the Sci-Fi channel!


Groovey...I finally have SciFi HD, so I'm TiVo-ing it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Browncoats: Redemption Online Premiere



> *Browncoats: Redemption Online Premiere from browncoatsmovie on Vimeo.
> *
> This is the global online premiere of the fan film for charity, Browncoats: Redemption. This film will be available to view for 48 hours beginning Saturday, September 4th, 2010 at 7pm EDT.
> 
> http://browncoatsmovie.com/?page_id=394


Serenity!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

That was truly awful. I barely made it to the 5:00 minute mark before I could not take any more.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, sorry, I couldn't even make it that far. I got about a minute in. Someone needs to tell the writer(s) of this film that there's a fine line between "inspired by" and "plagarized from," and they took a giant leap over that line.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Using Whedon's ideas would not bother me if it was done well. But that was horrendous! Fillion could pull off that folksy dialect, just barely. But that woman (I cannot remember her name, and I am not about to watch it again) was not even close. Was it supposed to be a parody? If so, it was not funny. If it was not a parody, then it is just pathetic.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I saw a preview at a Dr. Horrible/Serenity screening this summer and it was painful. You couldn't pay me to watch the full thing!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

That's why Joss gets the big bucks.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> That's why Joss gets the big bucks.


Credit where credit is due... his writers are pretty darn amazing.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

It's more than just the writing though. Finding actors to pull off a Whedon script I bet can be challenging. Joss seems to have a magic of finding people who "get it" from all areas of expertise to pull his projects off.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> It's more than just the writing though. Finding actors to pull off a Whedon script I bet can be challenging. Joss seems to have a magic of finding people who "get it" from all areas of expertise to pull his projects off.


Plus he's the head writer.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

It also probably helps to have a budget.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

It's painful to see something that has clearly has had SO MUCH time and effort put into it, just fall flat like this does. It's not even something to make fun of, because you know how hard the people worked on it.

But good gravy, that was bad.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

The opening titles sequence scenes actually looked pretty damn good to me (but set-up undue expectations that quickly were squashed). The special effects were awfully good; almost as good as in _Firefly, _no? And the fight scene at the end was decent. 
*Miriam Pultro* (the pilot) is a b-a-b-e! The same, however, can't be said for the Captain: a Nathan Fillion she's not, and so wrong for the part. The bulk of the film comprised excruciating scenes with the crew sitting around talking, talking talking.

I've attended many of the 3rd & 4th year student film exhibitions at the NC School of the Arts Film School in Winston-Salem, NC, and _Browncoats: Redemption _displayed the same "look," the same amateurish mistakes so many early filmmakers make  awkward beats, unnecessary dialogue, production in love with itself, etc. (But not all of them: I saw David Gordon Green's _(George Washington, All the Real Girls) _student films, and they were the works of a polished auteur from the start!) So, yeah, _Browncoats: Redemption _was bad, but I'm still glad I stuck it through to the end, and it was, after all, a labor of love.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I saw the movie at DragonCon last night. I thought the acting was atrocious but the story was actually pretty good. There were over 1k people at the screening and the cast was there.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

> *Gallery: 12-Foot Serenity Filming Miniature*
> LOS ANGELES  January 3, 2012  A few months back we were lucky enough to visit the wonderful folks at Universal Archives who preserve and care for some of the greatest treasures of movie history. As we walked through their enormous facility, seeing amazing objects at every turn, our eyes fell upon a large, familiarly shaped piece covered with opaque plastic.
> 
> Is, um, that what we think it is? we asked the curator who was leading the tour. A major Browncoat, she smiled and said, Yes.
> ...


Shiny!


----------

